#ubuntustudio 2010-08-09
<Luie> hi
<Luie> does anyone here mind answering a noob questino about ubuntu for me
<Luie> *question
 * MengXingHun is away: ^^^今天玩Linux游戏，暂不接客^^^^.....
<jussi> MengXingHun: please dont do that.
<joona> Hey, anyone here?
 * MengXingHun is away: ^^^今天玩Linux游戏，暂不接客^^^^.....
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-10
<Zed_> hello?
<holstein> hey Zed_
<holstein> whats up?
<holstein> hmmmm
<crysaz> Hi. Any has anyone played around with Pioneers DJM 5000 mixer? It claims to be a USB audio interface, but I didn't managed to get it working.
<holstein> crysaz: i have not
<holstein> did it show up in lsusb?
<holstein> yeah, i dont even see pioneer @ http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
 * holstein doesnt like USB interfaces much anyways
<crysaz> holstein: yes and there is a entry under /proc/asound/, but there isn't any pcm device
<crysaz> me either, but I took a bit of a risk and trusted on advertised standard compliance
<holstein> crysaz: did you already buy it?
<holstein> w0w
<holstein> that thing is expensive
<crysaz> I do have 30 days to deside am I keeping it
<holstein> its pretty much a 4 channel line mixer
<holstein> no preamps
<holstein> unless your a DJ
<holstein> and going to take advantage of some of those specialized features
<crysaz> a bit, but for our klub
<holstein> 800 bucks gets you a pretty decent mixer
<crysaz> shame that i'm not impressed with the quality of the electronics
<holstein> nah
<holstein> that seems just overpriced
<crysaz> i send it once back, becouse 3rd channel didn't light up
<holstein> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&client=serp&q=behringer+mixer&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=13837850350322521424&ei=LmthTJ-4McK88gaIqpn-CQ&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CFMQ8wIwAg#
<holstein> theres nothing on that pioneer that i need that this doesnt have
<holstein> however, the beringer has preamps
 * holstein is not a DJ though
<crysaz> now i have bit odd feeling on those sends and returns. there shouldn't be any cable sensing and i didn't get it on.
 * holstein says return it
<holstein> http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&client=serp&q=line+mixer&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=18097853489972457865&ei=7mphTPSrFoH88AbW66mGCg&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CEkQ8wIwAQ#
<crysaz> aaaarghh. but it's perfect mixer for my needs! :)
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> whats it do that a line mixer doesnt do?
<holstein> whats it do that makes it worth $600US more
<crysaz> decent controls for djing, eq, cues, two stereo outputs and it should work as an audio interface
<crysaz> and i already have a line mixer. or more like a matrix miser for fixed setup. i am driving our pa with 32-channel live mixer and with this one.
<holstein> well, if it works for you
<holstein> but im not going to split hairs
<holstein> i think that thing is about 500 bucks to much for what it is
<holstein> but again, i dont DJ
<holstein> i would think a mixer with a couple different stereo outs
<holstein> with routing
<holstein> that would have all that functinality
<holstein> and be more rugged for the road
<holstein> that with a cheap USB interface
<holstein> BUT you might be able to get that pioneer working with linux
<crysaz> doesn't seem that likely. i couldn't find any threads on this subject.
<holstein> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/422094-REG/Behringer_UCA202_UCA202_USB_Audio_Interface.html
<holstein> those work great from what i hear
<holstein> plug and play
<holstein> and cheap
<crysaz> if i change the setup, i'll propably buy some mid-range firewire interface
<crysaz> ok. there is somekind of wire sensing present in send&return
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-11
<Quintin> Any linux software for composing chiptunes??
<holstein> hey Quintin
<holstein> check out http://wootangent.net/category/music/tutorials/
<holstein> that is [lsd] 's site from over in #opensourcemusicians
<Quintin> What is best way to go from dosbox > an avi that I can work with in video editing?
<holstein> hmmm
 * holstein has no idea what is available in dosbox
<holstein> can you recode it in VLC with dosbox?
<holstein> what is the filetype right now?
<crysaz> i have tracked my usb sound problem and i have found out, that udev detects it correctly, but somewhere in pulse probing it doesn't instal correctly
<holstein> pulse?
<crysaz> pulseaudio configures all alsa sinks
<holstein> crysaz: JACK is what we use
<holstein> if your looking for something to record with
<holstein> if your just looking to route pulse audio for normal use, just use the internal card
<holstein> the hassle is not worth the reward in that case
<holstein> crysaz: i can help talk you through starting JACK if you want
<crysaz> so there is a way to use usb-devices directly throug jack?
<holstein> crysaz: assuming ALSA is seeing it correctly
<crysaz> ... that's the problem
<holstein> crysaz: in a terminal, run aplay -l
<holstein> and arecord -l
<crysaz> doesn't list it
<holstein> id say you need to hack a bit more then
<holstein> hmmm
<crysaz> alsamixer says, it is a midi only sink
<crysaz> or.. just midi
<crysaz> but under /sys/something, i found probber pcm devices
<holstein> you could try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810
<holstein> updated ALSA
<holstein> you need to get ALSA talking to it
<holstein> and then you can use JACK
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> i didnt see it at the ALSA site
<holstein> i didnt see any pioneer gear listed
<crysaz> :)  neither did i
<holstein> call up pioneer ;)
<holstein> that'll be a fun call
<crysaz> that doesn't meen that you can't get it working :)
<holstein> if it were me, id probably just route from the headphone out on the sound card
<holstein> to the mixer
<holstein> and call it a day
<crysaz> nooooooo!
<crysaz> that hurts my dignity
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> let me know how it goes
 * holstein gotta run for a bit
<holstein> good luck :)
<crysaz> thanks
<hyperactivecro-1> which package provides the alsa driver snd_asihpi
<crysaz> hyperactivecro-1: google claims, that the regular linux-ubuntu-modules-<version> should cover it
<holstein> hey hyperactivecro-1
 * holstein is not sure about that
<holstein> what are you trying to accopmlish?
<holstein> i linked this earlier
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810
<holstein> how to updated ALSA
<holstein> OH
<holstein> i see crysaz 's response :)
<rebirth> hi, my maudio ozone (usb external sound device) is no longer showing up
<holstein> rebirth: what did you break ;)
<holstein> hehe... did you update something?
<hyperactivecro-1> holstein: hey
<hyperactivecro-1> yeah that package doesn't exist
<hyperactivecro-1> i'm trying to get an Audio Science asi6585 card working with ALSA.
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i assume this is where you found that info
<holstein> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-asihpi
<holstein> i think it would be worth updating ALSA
<holstein> thats easy enough
<holstein> and shouldnt screw up anything that you would do after that
<hyperactivecro-1> holstein: ok i'll give that a shot.
<holstein> if its on that list, i would think its do-able
<holstein> i'll poke around a bit too later
 * holstein has a meeting in a bit...
<hyperactivecro-1> holstein: that fixed it thanks :)
<holstein> SWEET :)
<hyperactivecro-1> holstein: if you're curious it's for our college radio station for streaming
<hyperactivecro-1> the asi6585 pulls in multicast LiveWire IP Audio Streams
<holstein> hyperactivecro-1: check out http://opensourcemusician.libsyn.com/ if you get a chance
<holstein> hyperactivecro-1: thats a great use
<holstein> looks like a nice piece of gear
<holstein> hyperactivecro-1: is there a break-out box?
<holstein> or a cable that sticks out with in's and outs?
<hyperactivecro-1> holstein: not on the 6585. just an ethernet jack
<hyperactivecro-1> though iirc there is a port for one but we don't use it
<holstein> nice
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-12
<rebirth> does anyone here use an maudio ozone?
<rebirth> it's an external sound card/midi device it used to work on my system, but now it is not showing up
<holstein> rebirth: i'll be around in about 20
<holstein> try #opensourcemusicians
<rebirth> holstein: ok thanks
<crysaz> holstein: dead end. my best quess is, that the mixer requires some additional (binary) firmware
<crysaz> udev just doesn't find it
<crysaz> rebirth: sudo su  and then  pulseaudio -vvvv  to see if there is some clue
<rebirth> crysaz: sudo su does nothing
<crysaz> hmmmm. you don't have the sudo package? you know what it is for, right?
<rebirth> what does su do?
<holstein> sudo?
<holstein> sudo command
<holstein> lets you run a command as root
<holstein> with root permissions
<rebirth> i know what sudo does
<holstein> OH
<holstein> sorry ;)
<rebirth> but not su
<crysaz> su without argumetns gives joo root login
<crysaz> oh sorry for those typos
<crysaz> s/joo/you
<crysaz> i have just spent 10 hours debuging my own problem...
<crysaz> but what i discovered the pulseaudio -vvvv command pretty elaborative
<rebirth> what does that command do?
<crysaz> it tries to start a pulseaudio daemon. you probably have one running in background, but there should be some descriptive error messages in output
<crysaz> i read a few bug descriptions today also. most of those were in form of: "My sound device doesn't work anymore after update."
<crysaz> and most common answer was: "Update to the latest and greatest"
<crysaz> oh, sorry. ozone is a mastering software. my bad
<rebirth> crysaz: it's hardware
<rebirth> crysaz: it's a usb sound card/midi device
<crysaz> funny. they have branded a software with the same name
<rebirth> the device shows up as "midiman" in lsusb
<crysaz> does it show up in  asound -l  listing?
<crysaz> but hey, i have to jump to the bed. it's 3 o'clock here in finland.
<crysaz> i hope holstein can bring you some more insight on this subject
<rebirth> no command found
<rebirth> ok well thanks anyway
<rebirth> reboorting brb
<rebirth> holstein: you back?
<holstein> almost...
<holstein> the meeting is going long...
<TheMuso> p/c
<Zed_> hello?
<zus> hi
<holstein> AH
<Zed_> can you get jackd working?
<holstein> hey guys
<holstein> Zed_: you got trouble with JACK?
<zus> hi holstein
<zus> ya wont  adamn and believe what i got into here !
<zus> holstein, ^
<Zed_> yes, after starting it gets a few XRUNS and then: "jackd watchdog: timeout - killing jackd"
<holstein> what you got going on?
<holstein> Zed_: what interface are you using?
<holstein> internal card?
<Zed_> no, Soundblaster Live
<holstein> USB then?
<Zed_> no, pci
<zus> i've gotten invited to play bass on an open blues jam with a house band.
<holstein> NICE zus
<holstein> thats awesome
<holstein> now you can go out and get some gigs
 * holstein needs a sub next week ;)
<holstein> Zed_: SO open Qjackctl
<Zed_> go going zus
<holstein> jack control
<Zed_> yes, that is how i start jackd
<holstein> and tell me what the latency says down in the bottom right
<zus> they dont have a set bassist, all i know is the house band plays a few songs and opens the floor for othe muscians to jam With the core band, so i know  im NOT part of the house band,... yet i dont think
<holstein> zus: i bet you are
<holstein> and dont know it yet
<Zed_> it doesn't say a latency
<holstein> Zed_: look at http://qjackctl.sourceforge.net/qjackctl-ss1.html
<Zed_> thanx
<holstein> on first screenshot
<holstein> click on setup
<holstein> that will show you the second screenshot
<holstein> thats where the latency is listed
<holstein> in the bottom right
<holstein> for an internal card
<holstein> i think 20ms is great
<Zed_> 46.5 msec
<holstein> yeah, that should be OK
<holstein> lets try messing with the setting though just in case
<Zed_> ok
<holstein> you see frames/period
<holstein> and periods/buffer
<zus> holstein, the guuy who hosts the jam, is also a producer and is begining a record company,.... so when he asked me to  play i alsmost pooped
<holstein> what are they set to?
<Zed_> frames/period 1024 periods/buffer 2
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> Zed_: try periods/buffer 3
<holstein> but i dont think this is going to be the issue
<zus> i decided to play and  JUST hold the  bottom, ya know  right in the pocket, just to not muck it all up.
<holstein> what kernel are you using?
<holstein> zus: thats the job :)
<holstein> your hired
<Zed_> 2.6.31-11-rt
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> Zed_: thats when you run uname?
<holstein> your booting into that kernel for sure?
<zus> im not really a blues artist though, so im a bit at a loss of what to play and not wear out the  blues scale. ya know
<holstein> uname -a
<Zed_> yes uname
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> Zed_: how about that checkbox
<holstein> the realtime checkbox
<holstein> under 'setup'
<Zed_> Linux rocky 2.6.31-11-rt #154-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT RT Wed Jun 9 12:28:53 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<zus> only so many times ya can play a riff before they're like alright what else can ya play
<holstein> is that checked?
<Zed_> yes, rt checked
<holstein> hmmmm
<holstein> Zed_: try running sudo qjackctl
<holstein> and start jack that way
<holstein> for trouble shooting purposes
<Zed_> ok, but now jackctl won't start jackd, i think i need to reboot
<holstein> Zed_: wont start sudo ?
<holstein> wait on the restart
<holstein> are you in the audio group?
<Zed_> wait, i'll try
<holstein> sudo adduser you audio
<Zed_> yes, i'm in the audio group
<holstein> hmmm
<Zed_> sudo qjackctl gives me "bus error, suspending pulseaudio, bus error"
<holstein> did you add falk's ppa?
<Zed_> what?
<holstein> are you running the pulse-jack bridge?
<holstein> is this just stock ubuntu?
<holstein> no extra PPA's?
<Zed_> followed instructions on how to update from stock to studio
<holstein> that should be fine then
<holstein> Zed_: did it ever work right?
<Zed_> nope
<holstein> you might want to try updating ALSA
 * holstein looks
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810
<holstein> thats pretty easy
<holstein> and shouldnt hurt anything
<holstein> maybe the current ALSA driver doesnt like your hardware
<holstein> Zed_: you want to look at that link
<holstein> and decide if you want to try it?
<Zed_> i'll look there
<holstein> ALSO
<holstein> depending on what your needs are
<holstein> you might just want to get an interface
<holstein> something like http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA202.aspx
<holstein> for your pro audio in/out
<Zed_> there is no minimum hardware requirements (that i could find), do you think maybe my box is too slow?
<holstein> whadaYA got?
<Zed_> Pentium4 (northwood) 2.0Ghz, 1G memory
<holstein> that should do it
<holstein> Zed_: you could try a couple live discs
<holstein> for troubleshooting purposes
<Zed_> could not find anything but the alternate install CD on ubuntustudio.org
<holstein> http://www.bandshed.net/AVLinux.html
<holstein> http://puredyne.org/
<holstein> avlinux is debian based
<holstein> if it works in there
<holstein> you should be able to figure out what needs updating to get it to work in buntu
<Zed_> ok, i'll give avlinux a try, thanx
 * holstein thinks that ALSA update script is worth trying
<Zed_> did you have to update ALSA?
 * holstein uses firewire
<holstein> but that helped someone earlier
<Zed_> ok, i'm off to download avlinux....
<holstein> 17:41 < hyperactivecro-1> i'm trying to get an Audio Science asi6585 card working with ALSA.
<holstein> ^^ thats the hardware that he had
<Zed_> btw, i just installed the SoundBlaster live, i had a TurtleBeach SantaCruz that did not play nice
<rebirth> holstein: you there?
<holstein> rebirth: HEY
<rebirth> holstein: wanna try to help me out getting my ozone to work again?
<holstein> sure
<rebirth> holstein: i just did dpkg
<rebirth> the ozone used to show up in my pulse audio volume control, but no longer
<holstein> what about JACK
<holstein> ?
<holstein> do a couple things
<holstein> do you see it in lsusb?
<rebirth> um, i never used jack except that one night you were showing me how
<rebirth> yeah it shows up in lsusb
<holstein> and do you see it in aplay -l
<holstein> and arecord -l
<rebirth> no just the internal card
<holstein> well, thats probably not good
<holstein> it was working though?
<rebirth> yes
<rebirth> had been using it for like a month
<holstein> do me a favour
<holstein> restart
<holstein> and try to use it
<holstein> BEFORE
<holstein> running anything to do with pulse
<holstein> or the volume control
<holstein> have you done that?
<holstein> my VIA sound dies when i try to go into pulse settings
<holstein> and wont come back
<rebirth> try using it in what?
<holstein> just play something
<holstein> a file
<rebirth> ok ill try
<rebirth> brb
<rebirth> ok, well i opened amarok and the only thing showing up in the device list is pulseaudio sound server
<rebirth> there used to be a lot of different things there like "default"
<holstein> do you remember what you updated?
<holstein> something got updated
<holstein> and your out of support
<rebirth> what i just told you just changed since i last checked it today.  it was different earlier but that was after the ozone was not working
<rebirth> last time i checked the devices in amarok it had the ozone listed there but it was greyed out
<holstein> well
<holstein> you sould also try updating ALSA
<holstein> but i would try asking around a bit
<holstein> maybe in #opensourcemuscians
<holstein> see if anyone else has one
<holstein> and go in synaptic
<holstein> and look at the history
<holstein> see what updates happened
<holstein> rebirth: what kernel?
<holstein> i bet you got a kernel update
<holstein> you should look at
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rebirth> where is the history?
<holstein> run sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<rebirth> found it
<holstein> and add #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<holstein> add that # to the front
<holstein> then run
<holstein> sudo update-grub
<holstein> and restart
<holstein> and choose an older kernel
<holstein> i bet thats it
<rebirth> comment out what line?
<holstein> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<holstein> just so you can see GRUB
<holstein> i think you can push something
<holstein> like esc
<rebirth> yeah i did this earlier
<rebirth> left shift
<holstein> but sometimes it doesnt work for me
<holstein> and i like to see the kernel list
<holstein> becase sometimes i boot an RT kernel, and sometimes not
<rebirth> want to see my upgraded packages?
<holstein> just see if theres a kernel update there
<rebirth> what does it look like?
<holstein> and restart, and pick an older one
<holstein> then you can decide what to do about it
<holstein> probably starts with linux-
<holstein> linux-headers
<zus> holstein,  do you remember the link for the ppa  for blender or the .deb file for the latest?
<holstein> linux-kerneligeneric
<holstein> linux-kernel-generic*
<holstein> something like that
<zus> i thought i book marked it.
<holstein> rebirth: you can just try it
<holstein> i bet thats it
<holstein> im 90% on it :)
<holstein> zus: i dont :/
<rebirth> hmm i don't have anything like that in the list
<rebirth> http://pastebin.com/TcsnvPrK
<zus> holstein,  thanks,..
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bleedingedge/+archive/ppa ?
<holstein> that link ^^ is highlighted like ive been to it before
<holstein> rebirth: linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic (2.6.32-24.38) to 2.6.32-24.39
<holstein> that could have done it
<rebirth> ok
<holstein> maybe
<rebirth> so i should go back to .38
<zus> so net brb  i think its it,
<holstein> you should have an older kernel on there somewhere
<holstein> i would just try that one first
<holstein> then you'll know if we're on the right track
<rebirth> ok so i do i chose an older kernal?
<holstein> you said 'left shift'?
<holstein> if not, you gotta edit grub
<rebirth> alright ill see what i can do
<holstein> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<rebirth> brb
<holstein> so you can see the kernel list
<rebirth> i selected the previous kernal but it's still the same
<zus> oh, holstein, i almost forgot to ask, is that ppa for all bleeding edge packages on my machine?, or for select itmes?
<holstein> zus: i would assume just the ones listed there
<rebirth> brb
<holstein> yeah, 5 packages
<rebirth> i got it working!
<holstein> rebirth: awesome?
<holstein> how?
<zus> nice, this blender bit is way to fast ya know,every tutorial i find  now is for 2.5 one and  im still at 2.4B  everything is all PPSTTT
<rebirth> i just installed Madfuload like it says here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475651
<holstein> AH
<holstein> i was going to ask if you had that
<holstein> but i assumed you did since it used to work
<holstein> i need it for my m-audio transit too
<rebirth> that's weird maybe it got corrupted somehow
<rebirth> i was having some strange issues with upgrading
<holstein> used to be a bit of a pian before that madFUload came along
<rebirth> what is it exactly?
<holstein> AFAIK
<holstein> it takes a little bit of the windows driver
<holstein> and lets us use it
<holstein> like the old wifi wrappers
<rebirth> oh hmm
<holstein> might be different now
<holstein> you used to have to copy files over from a windows box
<holstein> of DL them
<holstein> OR DL them *
<rebirth> i thought i understood computers until i switched to linux
<holstein> hehe
<rebirth> now i'm totally lost again
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> is your sound still working?
<rebirth> well i'm learning bit by bit
<rebirth> yeah
<rebirth> i mean lost in the computer world
<holstein> WIN
<holstein> you are vitorious :)
<rebirth> i guess i learned that sometimes it helps to try google before spending hours in IRC
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> slipped my mind
<holstein> because i was busy there
<holstein> but when you said maudio
<holstein> i thought madfuload
<rebirth> thanks for help anyway though
<holstein> anytime :)
<rebirth> now it's time to eat!
<rebirth> i'll ttyl
<zus> lastly, the kde studio ppa please?
<zus> im getting things set up for my other machine.
<holstein> OH kxstudio?
<holstein> http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid/
<holstein> ^^ thats the PPA
<zus> thanks i think imma leave gnome alone till the gnome shell 3 comes out.
 * hehehehhe is away: ^^^今天玩Linux游戏，暂不接客^^^^.....
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-13
<rebirth> hi, i am trying to record using an maudio ozone (external soundcard) as an interface.  in the pulse volume control i can see that i am getting a microphone signal, but when i try to use the mic in audacity or skype, no audio is being picked up
<rebirth> nevermind, i just fixed it
<holstein> rebirth: COOL
<digitteknohippie> how big is the default install of ubuntu studio?  and how small a space could i get away with (leaving stuff out, obviously)?
<holstein> digitteknohippie: ubuntustudio?
<holstein> OH yeah
<holstein> i see
<holstein> i fit it on a 4gb SD card once
<holstein> that was intrepid i think
<holstein> i would say if you got 10gb's
<digitteknohippie> ah cool, that'l be me sorted if i can get away with the same for lucid
<holstein> and your recording everything to an external drive
<holstein> youd be pretty well set
<digitteknohippie> i've got a partition just shy of 5gb i was thinking of putting a ubuntu based distro on
<holstein> digitteknohippie: plain ol buntu will fit
<holstein> and you can just add what you like from the studio packages
<digitteknohippie> being a creative chap, of course my first thought went to ubuntu studio.    i already use crunchbang as my primary distro.
<holstein> you got USB boot?
<holstein> you could install plain ol buntu to an external drive
<holstein> and upgrade it to studio pretty easily
<holstein> almost anything you would do in ubuntustudio would require some HD space
<holstein> audio/video
<holstein> whatever
<digitteknohippie> yeah, i'll likely put most of my creative apps on my existing crunchbang (which i just dd'd from usb to hd), and tbh, i'm mainly just wanting to install an ubuntu based distro to my small partition, just to fix my boot menu.   lol.   cos it's the easiest way to do it.  ;)
<holstein> can you do it from the live CD?
<digitteknohippie> but it'd b cool if i could get it tight n tidy enough to have a few useful apps in there.
<digitteknohippie> :/   "do it"?
<holstein> fix your boot menu
<digitteknohippie> i dont plan on using a live cd every time just to boot into existing ....
<digitteknohippie> oh
<holstein> http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<digitteknohippie> we'll see.   dling ubuntustudio just now,
 * holstein has used that before
<holstein> digitteknohippie: ubuntustudio is not a live disc
<holstein> FYI
<digitteknohippie> oh
<holstein> you running the newer debian based crunchbang?
<digitteknohippie> gag seems like overkill.   i like things kept minimal n simple.
 * holstein ran the older one based on ubuntu 9.04? i think
<holstein> i liked it
<digitteknohippie> the one i'm curently running is an upgraded ubuntu based.
<digitteknohippie> was the 9.04, now 10.04.  ;)
<holstein> OH
<holstein> so you can just seach ubuntustudio in synaptic
<holstein> if your on the lucid repos
<holstein> and see what packages are there
<holstein> i usually just get ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-controls
<digitteknohippie> yeah, i know that.   i used to use ubuntu studio a few versions back, and have, like i said, already got all my creative apps i need in crunchbang
<holstein> right on :)
<digitteknohippie> i'm more thinking about using it for my tiny partition.
<digitteknohippie> just incase something happens to one, i have a backup then you see.  ;)
<digitteknohippie> i do tend to fiddle... n that can often break things.
<holstein> i hear you
<holstein> i always say, your not doing it right til you break everything and have to reinstall
<holstein> at least twice ;)
<digitteknohippie> XD
<digitteknohippie> i get where you're coming from with that, but i've always also been ken on the idea that a true gnu\linux system, ideally, you never need to either reinstall, nor even reboot, and that it can always be fixed.
<digitteknohippie> ... of course, in practical terms, it's often easier just to reinstall after a major bork.  ;)
<holstein> im getting closer to that
<holstein> i hope
<holstein> as i learn
<digitteknohippie> yeps, n thats the beauty of it.
<holstein> but for now, i can still get into some tight spots really easily
<digitteknohippie> hands are tied with proprietary software.  "not allowed to know that".
<digitteknohippie> omfg...   this looks like it's gonna take more than 2 days to dl
<holstein> OH just the iso
<holstein> thats strange
<holstein> try another mirror
<digitteknohippie> got another dl on at the moment too, should be better once it finishes
<holstein> i usually get the big iso's from ubuntustudio in less that an hour
<holstein> yeah, that could be it
<digitteknohippie> yeah, rolling decent speed now. :)
<digitteknohippie> o, btw, add xigit
<digitteknohippie> ^_^
<loaded> hi everyone
<digitteknohippie> oops, wrong window
<loaded> can anyone tell me how can i set up UbuntuStudio tu run in RT?
<holstein> loaded: sure
<holstein> your interested in running JACK i assume
<loaded> xD
<loaded> yes i use jack
<holstein> have you installed the RT kernel?
<holstein> sudo apt-get install linux-rt
<holstein> then check out
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<loaded> let me just ask you this 1st?
<loaded> when i run jack
<loaded> in the display shows RT
<loaded> does it mean im using RT already
<loaded> or just jack in RT
<loaded> ?
<holstein> that means JACK is trying too
<holstein> are you having any issues?
<holstein> Xruns
<loaded> sorry for the noobish questions boot im a real noob when it comes to linux
<holstein> nah, no worries ;)
<holstein> ask away
<holstein> in jack control
<holstein> when you click on 'setup'
<holstein> before starting JACK
<loaded> yes..
<holstein> theres a checkbox
<loaded> yes
<holstein> for realtime
<loaded> its RT checked
<holstein> checking that just tries t get JACK running in realtime
<loaded> ok
<holstein> and the generic kernel might be able to do that now
<holstein> i know lots of folk here just use the generic kernel
<holstein> if your not getting xruns
<holstein> or you dont need lowerlatency
<loaded> what does xruns mean?
<holstein> for soft synths
<holstein> or realtime effects
<holstein> xrun = bad
<loaded> lal
<loaded> ok
<holstein> something is competing with JACK
<loaded> the thing is that
<holstein> and JACK is not winning
<holstein> if your getting xruns
<holstein> is this an internal card?
<loaded> i use 2 cards
<holstein> AH
<loaded> 1 for output
<loaded> 1 for input
<holstein> nice
<holstein> you do some ALSA hacking to get JACK to do that?
<loaded> internal SBlive 5.1
<loaded> and external USB edirol
<holstein> edirol in
<holstein> and SB out?
<loaded> yes
<loaded> edirol i pug the guitar
<holstein> thats probably pretty nice actually
<loaded> *plug
<holstein> great idea
<loaded> and let the SB do all the outs
<loaded> the reason why im asking
<loaded> about RT
<loaded> is really concerning the sequencer
<loaded> they advise to use either RT or blackbox, fluxbox etc
<loaded> since i dont know how to run any of those x managers
<holstein> you use a proprietary graphics driver?
<loaded> i might try seting up RT
<holstein> nvidia?
<loaded> yes
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> thats an issue
<holstein> the RT kernel doesnt like that
<loaded> 192 if im not mistaken
<loaded> let me check (its the desktop pc)
<holstein> let me look at something
<holstein> ...
<loaded> nvidia 195.36.24 driver
<holstein> loaded: OK
<holstein> you got a couple options
<holstein> theres another kernel
<holstein> linux-lowlatency
<loaded> yes
<holstein> sudo apt-get install linux-lowlatency
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> i have no idea how that one works with the nvidia driver
<holstein> we know generic is fine
<holstein> and i know the RT one from the repo is not
<holstein> there is a PPA
<loaded> the one witht the repo is not with prop driver or in general?
<holstein> the guy that does http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/
<loaded> cause ill change the driver
<holstein> falktx
<holstein> has a PPA
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/lucid/
<holstein> BUT
<holstein> there is a LOT more than just a kernel in there
<loaded> humm
<holstein> you'll get quite a bit of updates
<holstein> you can use PPA purge if something gets borked
<loaded> let me ask u again
<holstein> i use PPA purge in http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<loaded> the RT in the repo
<holstein> BUT falk has patched that RT kernel for the nvidia driver
<holstein> its called linux-realtime
<loaded> the issues are just with nvidia drivers
<holstein> loaded: yeah
<loaded> ah ok
<holstein> the other option
<loaded> so if i chenge the driver to open source one
<holstein> just roll with the kernel you got
<holstein> and dont sweat it
<loaded> i can get the Rt from the repo with no probs?
<holstein> loaded: thats my understanding
<loaded> i see
<holstein> i havent tried going back and forth like that
<holstein> i just use the nv driver
<holstein> BUT that should be the case
<holstein> but again, sequencing is relatively light-weight
<holstein> compared to other tasks
<loaded> well
<holstein> if you dont need low latency
<holstein> and your OK with the lag
<loaded> lol
<loaded> im not
<holstein> just relax your JACk settings a bit
<holstein> OH
<holstein> yeah, if you want to actually PLAY a softsynth
<loaded> it aint funny playing guitar and getting the sound 1 sec latter
<holstein> you need sub 10ms latency
<holstein> yeah, that too
<holstein> loaded: what latency are you getting?
<holstein> 20ms+?
<holstein> somewhere in there?
<loaded> a bit more maybe
<loaded> let me check
<holstein> i think i can really start to hear it around 15ms
<holstein> 14 maybe
<holstein> i think if you can get around 5-8 ms
<holstein> might be do-able
<holstein> loaded: AH
<holstein> another option
<holstein> http://www.bandshed.net/AVLinux.html
<holstein> ^^ that is a live distro
<holstein> with an RT kernel
<holstein> debian based
<holstein> a lot of the same software really
<holstein> you could just burn that and try it with your hardware
<holstein> before you start really tweaking
<holstein> to see if an RT kernel is worth the effort
<loaded> ok just installed RT from repo
<loaded> xDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<loaded> using rakarrack with 3ms
<loaded> niceeeeeeeeeee
<loaded> using a sample rate of 44100
<holstein> SWEET
<holstein> rakarrack is awesome
<loaded> @ 96000 is runnig @2.6
<loaded> wow
<loaded> that i did not expect
<loaded> btw im still using the prop driver on the gcard
<holstein> yeah, the generic kernel has come along way
<holstein> BUT
<loaded> u recon i should change it
<holstein> you cant push it like that
<holstein> loaded: hmmm
<holstein> i say, if it aint broke
<holstein> but just be aware
<holstein> you should be able to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf from a recovery console
<holstein> and change the driver to nv
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> Transmogrifox hangs out over in #opensourcemusicians
<loaded> ive spoken with him today
<loaded> xD
<holstein> and of course #rakarrack
<loaded> gave me lots of usefull info
<holstein> yeah, good people
<loaded> idd
<loaded> i still need to compile rak new version since 0.4.2 its outofdate
<loaded> guess it wilol improve a lot sound quality
<loaded> *will
<holstein> you checking out the looping function?
<loaded> tks for the help holstein
<holstein> loaded: anytime
<loaded> looping function
<loaded> ??
<loaded> where @?
<loaded> rak?
<holstein> loaded: in rakarrack
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> the git version
<loaded> nah man
<holstein> the 'testing' branch or whatever
<loaded> i havent started to compile the new version yet
<holstein> rak is GREAT
<loaded> im @ my laptop so i need to switch to desk to do that
<holstein> anyways
<holstein> good luck
<loaded> tks man
<holstein> let us know how it goes :)
<loaded> ho i will
<loaded> i have some stuff recorded
<loaded> but ill do a re recording using the new version
<holstein> if you want
<holstein> the guys in #opensourcemusicians will play your stuff on the show
<loaded> its silly how much $$$ one had to spend b4 these projects came along
<loaded> really
<loaded> ???????????????
<loaded> show?
<holstein> its a nice community over there
<loaded> tell me more pls
<holstein> podshow
<holstein> growing listenership
<loaded> they do a podcast?
<holstein> check them out when you get a chance
<holstein> http://opensourcemusician.libsyn.com/
<loaded> can i spam my music page here ?
<loaded> altho the recordings were done in Win Apps?
<loaded> xD
<holstein> loaded: SURE
<loaded> ok
<holstein> i got some that i made with cubase
<loaded> gonna switch over to the desktop
<loaded> brb
<holstein> not too long ago
<loaded> hi again
<loaded> http://www.myspace.com/solaromegavermelho
<holstein> hey:)
<loaded> funny thing
<loaded> i keep earing a flicker
<loaded> in the background
<loaded> since ive done the RT change
<holstein> yup
<holstein> it dont like it
<holstein> ;)
<loaded> any thoughts of what might be?
<holstein> OH
<holstein> hearing
<loaded> yes
<holstein> i thought the screen was flickering
<loaded> my bad
<loaded> nah sound
<holstein> hmmm
<loaded> <<<< poor english skills
<loaded> xD
<holstein> nah, your good :)
<holstein> im not sure what that would be
<loaded> it sounds like a far away metronome
<holstein> i dont use the RT kernel without JACK really
<holstein> hmmm
<loaded> u can switch RT and normal through grub?
<holstein> yeah
<loaded> oh
<loaded> i see
<holstein> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<loaded> nice
<holstein> do
<holstein> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<holstein> add that #
<holstein> to that line
<holstein> and then run sudo update-grub
<holstein> after saving and exiting
<holstein> and you'll get too choose
<loaded> its blank wth?
<holstein> did you type it in right?
<holstein> did i type it in right ;)
<holstein> ubuntu 10.04 right?
<loaded> i just ran a locate on grub
<loaded> no show on /etc/default
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> did you upgrade all the way from hardy or something?
<loaded> can it be grub.d?
<holstein> used to be
<loaded> i did
<holstein> but i would have though you would have grub2
<holstein> anyways
<loaded> upgrade from jaunty
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> check out
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<holstein> i forget how to do it for the old grub
<loaded> oh k
<holstein> you might not need to
<loaded> 1 sec
<holstein> if you see the list
<loaded> ??
<holstein> at boot
<loaded> yes..
<holstein> just use the arrows
<holstein> and pick a different kernel
<loaded> wich one will it be
<loaded> the RT one
<loaded> i mean?
<holstein> it'll be obvious
<loaded> ok
<holstein> something-generic
<holstein> or something-RT
<loaded> k
<holstein> and those are the only ones you have
<loaded> no i have more
<loaded> thats for sure
<holstein> well the only 2 types
<holstein> you probably got a ton of -generic ones ;)
<holstein> upgrading from jaunty
<holstein> thats awesome
<loaded> maybe
 * holstein is glad to know that worked well
<loaded> gonna check out ubutoo´s tip
<loaded> why is that
<loaded> ?
<loaded> should have done a clean install?
<holstein> loaded: nah
<holstein> if it worked, thats great
<loaded> well
<holstein> some folks have issues
<loaded> so far so good
<holstein> i did a couple of test upgrades
<holstein> and it worked well for me
<loaded> appart from the latency.....wich is solved tks to u guys all is good
<holstein> :)
<loaded> xD
 * holstein friended you on myspace
<loaded> cheers
<loaded> anyway
<loaded> u guys obviously know lots of working with linux
<loaded> i wonder if u could help me out on another issue
<loaded> regarding mapping keys
<holstein> i'll try
<holstein> whats up?
<loaded> ok
<loaded> i play wolfenstein enemy territory
<loaded> a FPS game
<holstein> i'll have to update flash to check out your music :/
<loaded> lol
<holstein> i'll get on that later though
<holstein> loaded: OK
<loaded> can i go on?
<holstein> i know of wolfenstein
<loaded> ok
<loaded> so heres the deal
<loaded> i run a cfg script as my autoexec
<loaded> to bind keys etc
<loaded> but
<holstein> this is in WINE right?
<loaded> nah
<loaded> its native
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> im not sure
<loaded> the thing is
<holstein> i remember using some app to map
<holstein> in xp
<holstein> something from logitech
<loaded> u can find the game @ playdeb if u want 2 check iy out
<holstein> OH
<loaded> well
<holstein> loaded: gotcha
<holstein> theres a guy
<holstein> over in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> [lsd]
<holstein> big gamer
<holstein> he does this podshow http://partnersinlag.linuxgamers.net/?p=31
<holstein> i bet he would know
<loaded> bookmarked it
<holstein> i remember him referencing playdeb on his show
<loaded> yeah
<loaded> its a gamming portal
<loaded> where u can get the deb files for games
<holstein> thats great
<holstein> i really dont game that much
<loaded> well but
<holstein> i checked out nexuiz a bit
<holstein> and i game on my android phone a little
<loaded> can u tell me why is that when i use CTRL key along with another key
<loaded> it forces the game to Menu mode
<loaded> ??
<holstein> w0w
<holstein> thats not cool
<loaded> CTRL is my croush key
<loaded> *crouch
<holstein> can you remap crouch?
<holstein> that might be a global 'back to the menu' key
<loaded> yes but after 6 years playing with it on CTRL my game dynamics will be off
<loaded> and i do some cups and tournaments
<loaded> so its kinda s***ty when u need to crouch to revive a teammate
<loaded> and u go to menu
<holstein> [lsd] is the guy for that question
<loaded> ok
<loaded> ill look for him
<rebirth> ok.. so my maudio ozone is not working again. just like before, it's not showing up in the pulseaudio volume control.  lp?susb shows that the device is plugged in.  i tried installing madfuload which fixed it before, but it is already installed. hel
<rebirth> help?
<rebirth> lsusb* wow sorry for all the typos
<holstein> hmmmm
<holstein> thats strange
<rebirth> how do you uninstall a package?
<holstein> you can do it in synaptic
<rebirth> i want to try uninstalling madfuload and reinstalling
<holstein> find madfuload
<holstein> and mark it for reinstallation
<holstein> thats pretty easy
<holstein> BUT we should try and figure out what is killing it
<holstein> try that and tell me if it works
<rebirth> ok, reinstalling now, see if it fixes
<rebirth> i'm going restart
<rebirth> holstein: you still there?
<holstein> rebirth: whats the word?
 * holstein is heading out for the nite soon...
<rebirth> sorry after i restarted my computer i couldn't connect to irc for some reason
<rebirth> it's still not working
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> im out of ideas
<holstein> you should try #opensourcemusicians
<rebirth> ok thanks
<holstein> and i'll think about it
<holstein> thats just odd really
<holstein> i dont suppose it can be an issue the the USB ports
<holstein> if it shows up in lsusb
 * holstein will give it a think
 * holstein gotta crash ...
<holstein> GN
<rebirth> ok goodnite
<orly_owl> any video editing software that exports each frame to an image?
<orly_owl> even cli app
<armut> Hi, im looking a software like Band in a Box on Linux platform
<loaded> hi all
<crysaz> hello loaded
<loaded> hi
<loaded> whats up
<loaded> ?
<crysaz> just chilling and listening to some dubstep
<crysaz> you?
<loaded> im installing rakarrack v0.6
<loaded> dubstep?
<loaded> related to dub reggae?
<crysaz> kinda. it's dub, but there is no ragga in it. just wobling basetunes and playing around
<loaded> you´re playing?
<crysaz> no, i'm not a dj, but i do like to go dubstep parties
<loaded> ah thought u were playing some instrument along with a track or something
<crysaz> there is harly any instruments beoynd synths.
<crysaz> http://www.getdarker.com/  if you wanna check out
<loaded> just checking out the podcasts
<loaded> sounds chilling xD
<crysaz> i assume, that rakarrack is jack compatible?
<Blank__> yep
<crysaz> looks nice. i'll give it a try some day
<loaded> yes
<loaded> it is
<loaded> specially cause sounds as good as payed Apps
<loaded> and u get 1st hand support
<loaded> xD
<loaded> hi blank
<Blank__> 'elo
<Blank__> i'm just off actually
<loaded> u can easily fit some guitar riffs in these tracks
<loaded> crysaz
<crysaz> yeah. you could, but i haven't heard any
<loaded> sounds nice tho a bit boring as all dub does (2 me anyway) xD
 * MengXingHun  春天在哪里....春天在哪里....
<edakiri> In what program is it convenient to assemble tiles of images together?  I know GIMP a bit and I do not know and resizing the canvas and aligning seems a bit difficult.  Maybe there is an easier way.
<Quiet_guy> Hi, I'm having a problem getting a USB headset to work with Ubuntu 10.04.  Any help or direction to head.  Thanks
<edakiri> Quiet_guy: few USB sound devices are supported.  check ALSA
<Quiet_guy> would i be happier to just return the USB version and get the old plug in type.  that is an easy do if it will make life easier
<Quiet_guy> Also, is ALSA a group on here or a web place?
<edakiri> more info in #alsa
<Quiet_guy> Thanks
<Quiet_guy> Thanks for the help guys,  from what I am reading the usb is not widely supported therefor, I have boxed the headset neatly and am headed back to the store.  Thanks again you did give me some helpful information.
<Quiet_guy> Looks like limited line size.  looks like USB not well supported yet so back to old technology for me.
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-14
<Wiesshund> quick question, for approx 5 year old hardware, 10.04 or 9.10 studio?
<holstein> Wiesshund: hmmm
<holstein> what are you planning on doing?
<holstein> 10.04 over 9.10 i say
<Wiesshund> well ive a current workstation, windows based with audition. ive some newer hardware i thought id upgrade it with, and perhaps move it away from windows
<Wiesshund> newer meaning about 5 years old, as opposed to its current hardware which is more like 10
<Wiesshund> I know there is alot of older stuff that 10.04 has dropped legacy support for.
<holstein> Wiesshund: theres no live CD for ubuntustudio
<Wiesshund> Im also wondering if ardour would possibly be able to use my audition session files at all
<holstein> but i would download the new lucid live CD
<holstein> and run some commands with the hardware
<holstein> and see if its all recognized
<holstein> Wiesshund: you can ask over in #ardour
<holstein> but i sersously dought that
<holstein> you can export to .wav
<holstein> and import though
<holstein> Wiesshund: what hardware?
<Wiesshund> Ive got both 10.04 and 9.10 live cd's here, supposed i could easily just do an "upgrade" to studio by adding the appropriate packages and the low latency kernel
<holstein> if your sound device is listed at http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<holstein> your good to go
<holstein> pretty much
<holstein> Wiesshund: you might not need the kernel
<Wiesshund> holstein going to update it to an nvidia nforce 3 250 based motherboard with amd X64 3200+
<holstein> just depends on your needs
<holstein> Wiesshund: what sound device are you using?
<Wiesshund> sound device is cheap, just a stack of sound blasters
<holstein> AH
<Wiesshund> SB lives
<holstein> well, thats probably all going to work
<holstein> as well as those work ;)
<Wiesshund> i know its cheap, but it hasnt worked bad
<holstein> be careful with the proprietary nvidia drivers and the RT kernel
<holstein> again, you might not need the RT kernel
<Wiesshund> i can always have both kernels right? boot the RT try it and remove it if its not working?
<Wiesshund> nvidia motherboard chipset drivers still being flaky?
<holstein> just with the RT kernel i hear
<Wiesshund> ok, will make a note of that
<holstein> cool
<holstein> yeah, i think you'll be OK with that hardware
<holstein> i would go for 10.04
<holstein> seems to be a bit faster
<holstein> check out #opensourcemusicians when you get a chance :)
<holstein> podshow - community
<holstein> good times
<Wiesshund> i'll give the livecd a try, if that works out, i might just morf it to studio with synaptic
<Wiesshund> specialy since being an audio workstation i never gave it a dvd
<holstein> try lspci
<holstein> and aplay -l
<holstein> and arecord -l
<holstein> i usually just upgrade the normal one
<Wiesshund> well, gonna start the hardware changes first, better make sure its all still functional
<Wiesshund> thanks for the help
<holstein> anytime :)
<holstein> good luck
<digitweb> digitteknohippie here again, just installed ubuntu studio without selecting any of the package bundles, and itś a comfortable mere 1.6gb on the disk.
<digitweb> :)    just thought i should report that back.
<zus> holstein,   heya
<tucemiux> he's not in right now, how can I help you? :-)
<zus> tucemiux,   hi there
<tucemiux> sorry did i wake you? o_O
<zus> not really, was kinda in and  out of the channel
<tucemiux> ah ok, this is the weekend so holstein most likely is up and about
<zus> noticed i didnt get a respond lol
<zus> well ill be back in a bit
<zus> are any  or all the programs in ubuntu studios avaialble to download on thier own individually?
<edakiri> zus: all may be
<edakiri> u-studio uses linux-rt kernel. To get same behavior you may need to install it.
<zus> yea i got the set up. i was wondering about the  programs if they were all  a u studio package or avaialble individually
<Zed_> hello?
<holstein> hey Zed_
<Zed_> hello holstein
<tucemiux> holstein, how goes it
<Zed_> i tried avLinux, and it has the same problem
<Zed_> didn't upgrade alsa (yet)
<holstein> hey tucemiux
<holstein> Zed_: well
<Zed_> btw, do you need to stop pulseaudio?
<holstein> i guess that tells you something
<tucemiux> what's so great about avLinux?
<holstein> Zed_: you shouldnt
<holstein> tucemiux: i just suggest that as a LIVE disc
<holstein> slimilar to ubuntustudio in packages
<Zed_> well now i'm not even getting as far as i was
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> Zed_: i would try and ALSA upgrade script then
<holstein> and see how far you get then
<Zed_> yeah
 * holstein gotta run
<holstein> i gotta get to the gig
<holstein> BBL..
<Zed_> holstein, have fun
<tucemiux> have fun holstein talk to you l8
#ubuntustudio 2010-08-15
 * MengXingHun is away: ^^^今天玩Linux游戏，暂不接客^^^^.....
<edakiri> How can I create PNGs with both transparency ("alpha (A)" channel) and colors stored where it is completely transparent?  How can I view such an image and see its transparency and the color where it is transparent?
<edakiri> or what software is capable of that?
<holstein> hey edakiri
 * holstein is an audio guy
<holstein> the Gimp doesnt do it for you?
<edakiri> as far as I know, it can not view them, so I can also not know whether they are made correctly.  Where it is completely transparent, it shows only the transparency not the color.
<edakiri> Maybe there is a conversion I could do with GIMP, but I do not know it.
<holstein> edakiri: i would think you would need to use GIMP's file format to get started
<holstein> then export to png or whatever
<edakiri> holstein: Then if I only have the PNG, how can I see the colors again in the transparent areas?
<holstein> i know there are some graphics guys that come in here from time to time
<edakiri> It is possible with PNG to have a pixel fully transparent and yet with full color information, but how do I see it?
<holstein> i think you might want to ask in a gimp channel
<edakiri> good idea
<holstein> i mostly just resize a jpeg here and there
<lenz> hail folks!!
<lenz> pls help
<lenz> i use m-audio audiophile 192 soundcard
<lenz> but can't adjust the volumes of capture, can't hear sound from capture
<lenz> pls advise something
<edakiri> lenz: you must find out what drivers you should use. most people use ALSA there is also OSS.  see whether the driver is loaded with lsmod. look in the kernel messages for messages from the driver.  you can use dmesg for that
<edakiri> #ALSA and #OSS exist
<lenz> yep, i hawe both installed
<lenz> alsa and oss
<lenz> #alsa is dead
<lenz> everyone sleepeng there
<lenz> snd_ice1724            95837  6
<lenz> snd_ice17xx_ak4xxx      2547  1 snd_ice1724
<edakiri> lenz: output is working?
<edakiri> does m-audio advertise linux support?
<lenz> yep, i hear sound
<lenz> and it records my guitar
<lenz> but in alsa mixer i cant adjust volume of capture
<lenz> only pcm volume can adjust
<lenz> -audiu is only for win and mac :(
<lenz> no official linux support
<edakiri> look in the linux documentation for sysctl parameters to the driver
<edakiri> maybe you can select channels for alsa.  different boards use different features of the chip.  sometimes not all features of a chip are used
<edakiri> by the board
<lenz> thnx edakiri! will try now
<zus> how do i fix missing plaugins in  chrome?  i cant watch any videos
<edakiri> zus: wrong channel
<zus> edakiri,  yeah, im sorry./
<zus> i think the KXStudio  chopped my ubuntustudio and ubuntu all up.
<phatd> Hi everyone, i've a question - I've installed UbuntuStudio 10.04 onto a virtual machine (Parallels Desktop) but I can seem to get my root priveliges for some reason and i know that my password is correct cos i can log into the system, so i was wandering whether you could explain to me what i may have done wrong (sorry for the long text :) )
<holstein> hey phatd
<holstein> what are you trying to do?
<holstein> log in as su?
<holstein> are you using the sudo command?
<phatd> Hi holstein, yes im trying to install the guest additions
<phatd> whith the sudo command
<phatd> but it says that the comand was not found.....:(
<holstein> phatd: run in a terminal
<holstein> sudo fdisk -l
<holstein> and tell me if you get output
<phatd> ok
<holstein> then we'll know that sudo is working
<holstein> guest additions is 'fiddly'
<holstein> i usually open the terminal
<holstein> type sudo
<holstein> and then drag the install.sh over into the terminal
<holstein> vinstall.sh?
<holstein> whatever its called
 * holstein forgets
<holstein> should look like
<phatd> yeah, but im running mine at the moment from my laptop.....and its slow as hell......
<phatd> 1px/hour :)))
<holstein> sudo path/to/guestboxaddtions/install.sh
<holstein> phatd: drag
<phatd> i go cd /home/phatd/Parallels then sudo ./install
<holstein> hopefully the virtual drivers help that
<phatd> it does not have an sh postfix
<holstein> phatd: when you run sudo fdisk -l
<holstein> did you see some output?
<holstein> i would try running
<phatd> is that a one or an L i cant tell...
<holstein> sudo /home/phatd/Parallels/install
<holstein> phatd: OH yeah
<holstein> i was thinking virtualbox additions
<holstein> phatd: thats a lower case L
<phatd> well sudo does work...
<holstein> for 'list
<holstein> phatd: yeah, its a problem with that install script
<phatd> Vbox crashes my computer for some reason
<holstein> or just the way your linking to it in the terminal
<holstein> to try and run it
<holstein> that would give you a 'command not found'
<phatd> but the thing is that it installs on Ubuntu but doesnt in the studio...
<holstein> its not the sudo command that is not found
<holstein> it the 'install' command
<phatd> yeah, it gives command not found
<holstein> phatd: you can use tab complete
<holstein> in the terminal
<holstein> you just start typing some of the letters
<holstein> and hit tab
<holstein> and it auto-completes
<phatd> ok....ill try now
<holstein> then you know what you are trying to run is actually there
<holstein> but that click and drag method is not bad either
<phatd> it types in ./installer/
<holstein> phatd: hmmm
<holstein> you might want to poke around in there
<holstein> cd /home/you/Parralles/whatever
<holstein> and ls
<holstein> to see what is in there
<holstein> OR fire up nautilus file manager
<holstein> and just confirm just where the hell the installer is
<holstein> and what it is called
<holstein> if your reading a README
<holstein> it could be old
<phatd> i can see the folders there but they dont have linux executables there....
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> you dont see any 'install' or 'installer' ?
<phatd> i see both...
<holstein> lol
<phatd> install and installer
<holstein> i wish i knew more about parallels
<phatd> but they are useless
<holstein> ive only done this in virtual box
<holstein> and i hate to steer you blindly in the wrong direction
<phatd> i wish vbox wouldn't crash my comp
<holstein> snow leapard?
<phatd> you wish
<phatd> Wind0ze 7
<holstein> OH
<holstein> i havent had the opportunity to mess around with win7 yet
 * holstein tried to be diplomatic ;)
<phatd> i would use linux but im farily new to it...
<phatd> btw where r u from?
<holstein> northcarolina
<holstein> phatd: you can run it in WUBI
<holstein> you can get the normal ubuntu disc
<holstein> the LIVE cd
<phatd> hmmm.....try to guess where im from :)
<holstein> and install that as a WUBI install
<holstein> thats a decent way to start
<phatd> the wubi installs on actual hardware
<holstein> there is a .exe on the disc
<holstein> phatd: basically
<holstein> BUT you can uninstall it like a program
<phatd> [21:46:09]  < phatd> hmmm.....try to guess where im from :)
<holstein> its kinda like a normal install
<holstein> phatd: hmmm
<phatd> its some where in europe and aisa :)
<holstein> GMT +3
<phatd> Yes :)
<holstein> not sure
<holstein> other than that :)
<phatd> Saint-Petersburg
<phatd> :)))
<holstein> AH
<phatd> Thats why i run wind0ze 7, because nobody gives a damn about copyrights :)))
<holstein> OH, you got a hacked version or something
<holstein> yeah, i use to have a cracked XP way back
<holstein> then i bought it
<holstein> then i started using linux
<phatd> Yeah, but it works fine, windoze update works...:)))
<holstein> i recently purchased snow leopard too
<phatd> Linux is cooler that any other OS
<holstein> only 30 US
 * holstein is not sure how cool it is
<holstein> but windows is a drag
<phatd> Thats a single license copy?
<holstein> its a security risk out of the box
<holstein> im over it
<holstein> phatd: AFAIK is a single license
<holstein> i havent tried it on more than one box
<phatd> 30 usd in our curency is like 900 rubles
<holstein> i got a macbook somebody gave me
<holstein> needed some repair
<phatd> :)
<holstein> i think you gota have 120US to get the cheap win7
<holstein> and im not stealing anything anymore
<holstein> much less bad software
<phatd> i'v the Ultimate + Office 2010 + Adobe Master CXollection CS5 = 0.00 usd :))))
<holstein> stealing windows is like hotwiring a scooter
<phatd> But you probably have the money to pay for all this.....and i'm just a student :(
<holstein> ubuntu is free
<holstein> i give my time here and there
<phatd> I know, i use the russian version of Linux Mint
<holstein> AH
<holstein> yeah, mint is cool
<phatd> :)))
<holstein> you can install the ubuntustudio stuff in there
<phatd> Yeah, but it lags sometimes...
<holstein> phatd: are you dual booting mint and win7?
<holstein> phatd: what lags?
<phatd> I'm triple booting :))) Win 7 Win XP and Mint, and that lags are mainly cos of the russification process
<holstein> phatd: maybe not
<holstein> lags in audio?
<holstein> you got a realtime kernel?
<phatd> yeah, sometimes
<holstein> do you use JACK?
<holstein> if you mean just flash playback
<holstein> and normal audio
<phatd> i use the simple preinstalled soft that come with mint......i dont install much more...
<holstein> that can happen on a lot of systems
<holstein> well, if you want, just search ubuntustudio in synaptic
<holstein> and you should see the meta packages
<holstein> i would not install them all in mint
<phatd> i know about that....but it takes to much time to load....
<holstein> just the *-audio *-audio-plugins
<holstein> phatd: load?
<holstein> or install?
<phatd> download
<phatd> :)
<holstein> it can
<holstein> phatd: you dont have to get the meta packages
<holstein> just get the stuff you need
<phatd> Like LMMS???
<holstein> sure
<phatd> what is i were to search synaptics for parallels vm soft??? do you think that would work??
<holstein> LMMS is fiddly too though
<holstein> phatd: try it
<phatd> I use FL Studio :)
<holstein> i dont think there is anything in the repo for parallels offically
<holstein> but i have not checked
<phatd> well if its not there i can check parallels' site
<holstein> you should look around for an ubuntu vitrual image too
<holstein> i know there are some for virtual box and VM ware
<holstein> ready to go disk images
<holstein> but you would have to install the studio packages ;)
<holstein> phatd: OH
<holstein> i got it
<holstein> in your mint install
<holstein> you tell synaptic to use the ubuntustudio CD as a repo
<phatd> type slower :) my brain is allready gone to sleep....:)))))))
<holstein> coffee is just kickin in for me :)
<phatd> i had coffee about an hour ago...it doesnt work for me :(
<phatd> Ok, im p***ed off, ima gonna install vbox (the Sun version) and try to reinstall it, if anythin happens i come back
<phatd> C Ya Later :)
<holstein> good luck
<phatd> THX
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-08
<stephenthemartyr> hi can anybody help me figure out a bit about how to get a roland ua25ex working with jack and ardour?
<stephenthemartyr> <holstein>you there dude?
<holstein> wow
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: good timing :)
<stephenthemartyr> hey man so i ran the tests in a live cd
<stephenthemartyr> no alarms
<holstein> thats good
<holstein> resonably low bad sector count? and all that?
<holstein> the hardware is good?
<stephenthemartyr> for some reason i c`ant get gnuguitarix nor tangostudio distros to download
<stephenthemartyr> yea its good
<holstein> cool
<holstein> did you fsck it?
<stephenthemartyr> i dont think so,should i
<holstein> if it aint broke....
<stephenthemartyr> haha
<stephenthemartyr> im trying to get this ua-25 interface to work with jack but no luck so far
<holstein> it should 'just work'
<holstein> i suggest running JACK as root
<stephenthemartyr> nope
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> ^^ just for testing!
<stephenthemartyr> sudo jack?
<holstein> not all the time
<stephenthemartyr> k
<holstein> you want to open 'setup'
<holstein> you want to click on *both* the drop down menus near 'interface'
<holstein> you should see your device liste
<holstein> d
<stephenthemartyr> wait i see the interface dropdown but which other one?
<holstein> there are 2 arrows there
<holstein> one pointing down "V"
<holstein> and one pointint right ">"
<holstein> you'll probably just see the device there
<holstein> i usually look in the terminal first with lspci and/or lsusb
<holstein> then, aplay -l and arecord -l
<holstein> i assume you have read http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-usb-audio ?
<stephenthemartyr> yes i have
<stephenthemartyr> aha
<holstein> thats likely out dated.. so you shouldnt need to do much of that, but you might learn something from it
<holstein> also, i would set it to...
<holstein> frames/period 512
<holstein> sample rate 41000
<holstein> periods/buffer 3
<holstein> the rest should be fine, assuming you havent messed with it
<stephenthemartyr> its not workin
<holstein> yeah?
<holstein> is it broken?
<stephenthemartyr> hey <holstein>
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: good morning :)
<stephenthemartyr> morning
<stephenthemartyr> how is it goin
<holstein> not bad... got some time today before my gig, and im taking it easy
<stephenthemartyr> cool dude
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-09
<Electroale27> hola
<holstein> o/
<hakimsheriff> Hello Everyone
<Draggin> Good morning!  I've finally gotten around to installing US11.04 (and was perturbed when I couldn't find the volume icon...) but what bugs me more at this stage, from a purely aesthetical point of view, is that there is no splash screen :(
<Draggin> Any ideas?
<hakimsheriff> Helo EVeryone
<holstein> o/
<hakimsheriff> I need help with Ubuntu Studio
<hakimsheriff> I just installed it yesterday
<holstein> i say, take it slow
<holstein> try and get used to JACK, and go from there
<hakimsheriff> But on the Ubuntu Software center, all the writing is in white, and sometimes if i bring my mouse over the writing it turns balck
<holstein> depending on where you are coming from, these are not the kind of tools you learn in a few days
<holstein> hakimsheriff: i dont use the software center
<holstein> depending on what version you are using, i would consider it a 'testing' version
<hakimsheriff> I am using 11.04
<holstein> i would fire up synaptic for GUI pacakge management
<holstein> hakimsheriff: also, make sure you are up to date with system upgrades
<hakimsheriff> holstein, also upgraded everything yesterday
<holstein> cool :)
<holstein> so, just dont use the software center, and you should be fine
<holstein> probably just a bug from the upgrade
<hakimsheriff> holstein, but it didn't really come  with any pre-installed software
<holstein> you should look for a bug report if you'd like to help
<holstein> hakimsheriff: right, use synaptic for GUI package management
<holstein> hakimsheriff: in linux, you have many options for many tasks
<holstein> the software center is the newest GUI tool from ubuntu for package management
<hakimsheriff> umm.. Synaptics is not opening, im getting an error
<hakimsheriff> let me get you what the error is,
<holstein> rigth, about the other package manager running
<hakimsheriff> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<hakimsheriff> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<holstein> you cant have the software center, or the upgrade manager running
<hakimsheriff> ah okay
<holstein> hakimsheriff: OH... you've broken something
<holstein> did you shut the machine off mid upgrade?
<holstein> or lose power?
<hakimsheriff> holstein, I don't think so
<holstein> hakimsheriff: well, thats an error that could be breaking the software center
<holstein> or others
<hakimsheriff> holstein, so what should i do now, re-install from scratch?
<holstein> hakimsheriff: did you run sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<hakimsheriff> not yet let me do it know
<holstein> hakimsheriff: you can if you want, but you'll likely break it again
<hakimsheriff> im mean now
<holstein> you should try and figure out what you have done
<holstein> and how to fix it
<holstein> then, you wont do it again :)
<holstein> or if you do, you'll understand how to fix it
<holstein> hakimsheriff: close everything
<holstein> open a terminal
<holstein> run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<holstein> if no errors, i say run
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> then
<holstein> sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> you should see no errors ideally
<hakimsheriff> do i close x-chat too
<holstein> hakimsheriff: nah...
<holstein> that should be fine
<hakimsheriff> it says: ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<holstein> ok... and?
<holstein> its still working?
<hakimsheriff> okay now its done
<holstein> with all 3 of those?
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> and sudo apt-get upgrade?
<hakimsheriff> i am doing those now
<holstein> we want to see no errors
<hakimsheriff> done
<hakimsheriff> all worked
<holstein> ok..
<holstein> if i were you, i would either restart, or logout and back in
<holstein> probably restart..
<holstein> who knows what was half installed
<holstein> hakimsheriff: you still dont need to run software center
<hakimsheriff> okay, and should everything work then?
<holstein> go to synaptic and search ubuntustudio
<holstein> you'll see the software metapackages you want
<holstein> those'll take a while to install though
<holstein> and you might not want them all
<hakimsheriff> ahh okay, becoause it didn't come with any pre-installed software
<hakimsheriff> just sound recorder and all the other Ubuntu basics
<holstein> hakimsheriff: you have to select them at install
<holstein> while installing you are asked
<holstein> its not totally clear though
<holstein> and its not like the normal ubuntu installer
<holstein> you were given the opportunity during install though
<hakimsheriff> Yes I was and i went on one of them, i think it was audio editing, and pressed enter
<holstein> right, its not clear
<holstein> you hit the spacebar to select
<holstein> *then* enter
<holstein> i assure you its not a bug
<holstein> or an error
<holstein> its just tricky the first time
<hakimsheriff> ahh okay, that makes sense,
<holstein> its just like the alternate installer for regular vanilla ubuntu
<holstein> not totally mainstream though
<holstein> non-GUI
<holstein> we are talking about going to a live installer
<holstein> we'll see...
<hakimsheriff> I have been using ubuntu for about a year now and helping wherever I can, I just randomly stumbled upon ubuntu studio,
<holstein> cool
<holstein> hakimsheriff: welcom
<holstein> e
<holstein> we can use help if you are insterested
<holstein>  /join #ubuntustudio-devel and camp out for a bit :)
<hakimsheriff> sure, I already joined the lauchpad team,
<holstein> hakimsheriff: cool... thanks :)
<hakimsheriff> The only problem I have with ubuntu or ubuntu studio, is that my dj gear does not have drivers for linux
<holstein> hakimsheriff: yeah.. i used to have some non-linux gear
<holstein> sux
<holstein> ive phased it all out though, and now everything works well
<hakimsheriff> and i have to have Virtual DJ, which also doesn't work on linux
<holstein> we have some nice DJ software :)
<holstein> well, Virtual DJ is not written for linux
<hakimsheriff> Yes but since I dj n Virtual DJ Radio, I am forces to use Virtual DJ
<holstein> eh.. ive use IDJC to icecast
<hakimsheriff> I tries running it in wine, but its too slow
<holstein> worked great
<holstein> those guys can make a linux version
<holstein> i say, vote with your wallet, and let em know what you want
<holstein> sometimes, you just have to dual boot
<hakimsheriff> The number of petitions people have started to get VDJ on linux, nothing works,
<hakimsheriff> holstein, but i find myslef using windows more,
<hakimsheriff> and my computer messed up completely so i had to do a clean install, but i lost my Windows CD so I decided to use ubuntu studio
<holstein> cool
<hakimsheriff> Okay, i will restart now, See ya later!
<holstein> probably windows XP anyways
<holstein> i woudnt worry about it too much :)
<hakimsheriff> no it was windows 7,
<holstein> hakimsheriff: good luck and welcome to the group
<hakimsheriff> Thank You, :)
<hakimsheriff> Goodbye
<hakimsheriff> Hello again EVeryone
<holstein> o/
<hakimsheriff> I restarted, everything seems to work okay, but still the same problem with the software center
<holstein> yeah... personally, ive used the software center
<holstein> and i dont need it
<holstein> i mean, its borken obviously
<hakimsheriff> I use it a lot,
<holstein> if you want, open it from the terminal
<holstein> look for error output
<holstein> you can try using synaptic to step it back a version
<holstein> see if its the actual version of software center
<holstein> like i said before, its a 'testing' version really
<hakimsheriff> and I can't seem to get Flash to work
<holstein> they implemented it early, and i think 12.04 is the goal for it to really be a store
<hakimsheriff> holstein, ahh okay
<holstein> hakimsheriff: you should look for a bug report though
<holstein> thats the only way to get it done
<holstein> hakimsheriff: whats the issue with flash?
<hakimsheriff> I installed it but, its not working on youtube videos
<holstein> is it working at all?
<holstein> did you install flash?
<holstein> or gnash?
<hakimsheriff> flash
<holstein> is it all youtube?
<hakimsheriff> yes
<holstein> any browser?
<holstein> all browsers?
<holstein> for future reference...
<holstein> ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<holstein> for me, when im installing for my studio machine
<holstein> i dont care if flash works
<holstein> if you want more of a normal daily desktop box
<holstein> you might want to check out
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<hakimsheriff> I have used Ubuntu and have a CD with it
<holstein> install the normal ubuntu, and just add a few meta packages
<holstein> like ubuntustudio-audio for example
<hakimsheriff> ahh okay
<holstein> OR, just the software you want
<hakimsheriff> I will do that then
<holstein> JACK, ardour, idjc whatever
<hakimsheriff> I thought ubuntu-studio would also work for everyday
<holstein> theres no advantage for you to run ubuntustudio
<holstein> it *will* work fine for everyday
<holstein> and you can sort out these issues
<holstein> but, out of the box, normal ubuntu is more... well... normal
<holstein> you need not install ubuntustudio, and waste time making it more normal
<hakimsheriff> okay then i will install ubuntu again,
<holstein> when you can just install what you want from ubuntustudio into ubuntu
<holstein> hakimsheriff: this may or may not be your issue though
<holstein> an upgrade could have broken the software center
<holstein> and flash could just be not working in that one browser
<holstein> i would..
<hakimsheriff> i am using chromium
<hakimsheriff> as a brower
<holstein> sudo apt-get install midori
<holstein> and test in firefox as well
<holstein> could be your graphics card driver
<hakimsheriff> I will have to install firefox again,
<hakimsheriff> yes i thought that was the problem
<holstein> you can look for extra drivers or whatever
<holstein> i think thats in the menu... additional drivers?
<holstein> this will be the same in normal ubuntu
<hakimsheriff> It just says no prprietary drivers are installed on this computer and thats all
<hakimsheriff> doesnt let me do anything
<holstein> OK... still, could be the driver
<holstein> i would get some live CDs
<hakimsheriff> It works on live-cds
<hakimsheriff> and on regular Ubuntu
<holstein> the latest ubuntu, and the last LTS (10.04), knoppix..
<hakimsheriff> they all work
<holstein> hakimsheriff: flash doesnt work on the ubuntu live CD's
<holstein> doesnt come on there
<holstein> you install it, and it works?
<hakimsheriff> Yes, But the SOftware center works
<hakimsheriff> I thought thats what you were yalking about
<holstein> i would *not* worry about the software center
<holstein> thats not a big deal
<holstein> its not like you cant install software
<holstein> and i bet thats just a glitch from an upgrade
<holstein> you should try fully removing it, and reinstalling it
<hakimsheriff> Just did a reinistall, but the same issue is still there
<holstein> the other thing you can try is making another user real quick
<holstein> log in as that user
<holstein> see if the software center works
<hakimsheriff> ahh okay, i wil try that now and come back
<holstein> theres some directory in your ~/
<holstein> this can tell you if removing it would help
<hakimsheriff> pkay so i have the same problem with the new user
<holstein> ok.. so its pretty safe to assume its the software center itself then
<hakimsheriff> okay
<holstein> you should launch it from the terminal
<hakimsheriff> How do you do that?
<holstein> open the terminal and type
<holstein> software-center
<hakimsheriff> same problem still
<holstein> of course
<hakimsheriff> well, thats fine
<holstein> this is not a magical back door
<holstein> look in the terminal
<holstein> and see if you see any error messages
<holstein> anyways... at this stage, the software center is really just a package manager
<holstein> the next few versions are where it'll really be a store
<hakimsheriff> a few errors
<hakimsheriff> one: WARNING - No styling hints for UbuntuStudio were found... using Human hints.
<holstein> hakimsheriff: i bet it you change themes, it'll work
<hakimsheriff> two: Warning: g_object_set_qdata: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<holstein> yup
<holstein> thats what i think
<holstein> go to 'apperance' and pick one of the normal buntu themes
<holstein> see if all is good
<holstein> then, you can file a bug
<hakimsheriff> It works!
<hakimsheriff> Ohh my first time filing a bug!
<scott-work> viola
<hakimsheriff> COuld you give me the link to where I do that
<scott-work> hakimsheriff: what release of ubuntu studio are you using?
<hakimsheriff> 11.04
<scott-work> aye, natty
<scott-work> hakimsheriff: software-center should be in natty
<holstein> oh, its in theree
<holstein> it just doest work
<holstein> opens up blank
<scott-work> oh, okay that's a good start then
<scott-work> oh
<holstein> 17:30 < hakimsheriff> one: WARNING - No styling hints for UbuntuStudio were found... using Human hints.
<scott-work> hmmm, strange, it works on my home machine i believe
<holstein> 17:30 < hakimsheriff> two: Warning: g_object_set_qdata: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<holstein> ive never ever opened it under the ubuntustudio theme
<holstein> TBH, i opened it when it came out, and closed it right back down ;)
<scott-work> hakimsheriff: did you install ubuntu studio from a dvd and did the full installation?
<scott-work> i'm leaving work in about fifteen minutes and thirty minutes after that i can see what my machine does at home
<hakimsheriff> I downloaded an ISO and burnt it to a DVD
<holstein> yeah, i can look too, but im on 10.04 on that machine
<holstein> scott-work: its the ubuntustudio iso
<scott-work> okay, that is good
<holstein> hakimsheriff used the ubuntustudio iso
<holstein> i dont have an 11.04 install anymore.. just an 11.10 install im not keeping up with
<holstein> hakimsheriff: do you have a launchpad account?
<hakimsheriff> Yes
<holstein> check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<holstein> feel free to ask if you get hung up
<scott-work> i'm leaving in just a minute, it takes me thirty minutes to get home and i'll check it on mine as well
<hakimsheriff> okay i submitted the bug
<holstein> hakimsheriff: thanks
<holstein> unfortunately, it'll probably just go away since we are moving to XFCE, but its important to have them
<hakimsheriff> I liked the regualr Ubuntu Interface better, should I just install ubuntu and use Ubuntu Studio packages?
<holstein> it will help us keep in mind *everything* needs to be tested
<holstein> hakimsheriff: you dont have to
<holstein> you can run
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<holstein> it'll probably want to remove ubuntustudio-desktop
<holstein> and thats fine if thats what you want
<hakimsheriff> o I forgot about that!!
<holstein> that's much quicker than reinstalling prolly
<holstein> either one will work though :)
<hakimsheriff> But could they both be there and you choose on the login screen?
<holstein> hakimsheriff: in theory
<holstein> im not sure though... i havent tried it
<holstein> and usually the *-desktop metas like to remove the others
<holstein> you can have ubuntu-destkop and KDE installed for example
<holstein> but i think ubuntu-desktop wants to remove kubuntu-desktop
<holstein> hakimsheriff: try it and see
<holstein> worst case, you lose ubuntustudio-desktop
<hakimsheriff> I've had Ubuntu and Kubuntu together once
<holstein> ive had KDE and gnome together, i forget the details though...
<holstein> with linux/ubuntu, there is always a way...
<hakimsheriff> be right back
<hakimsheriff_> Well it works
<hakimsheriff_> I didn't ask me to uninstall ubuntustudio-desktop
<holstein> :)
<hakimsheriff_> ANd what about the flash issue
<holstein> well, im arguing it might be your graphics driver
<holstein> in which case, you'd need to do some tests, and determine that
<holstein> maybe force the vesa driver with a custom xorg.conf
<hakimsheriff> well are you going to be here for some time?
<hakimsheriff> because i need to go now
<holstein> i would just google 'ubuntu whatever graphics hardware'
<holstein> and see
<holstein> hakimsheriff: im in here all the time
<holstein> i wont be around later though...
<hakimsheriff> but i don't know what hardware i have?
<holstein> i'll be out for about 6 hours, then sleep
<holstein> but, im in here all the time
<holstein> hakimsheriff: you can open a terminal and run
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> and/or
<holstein> lspci -v
<holstein> you'll see a line pertaining to your grahpics hardware
<holstein> hakimsheriff: i would also try the opera driver, if you are not opposed to it
<holstein> if for nothing else, troubleshooting
<hakimsheriff_> sorry my internet just cut
<holstein> :/
<hakimsheriff_> what were you saying?
<hakimsheriff_> I saw lspci and/or......
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/662217/
<holstein> hakimsheriff_: lol
<holstein> i say 'try the opera driver'
<holstein> i mean, the opera browser ;)
<hakimsheriff_> ahh okay
<hakimsheriff_> okay so I know my graphics card, WHat do I do now
<hakimsheriff> okay so I know my graphics card, WHat do I do now
<holstein> well, you can tell me what it is...
<hakimsheriff> Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<holstein> OK... that should 'just work'
<ScottL> okay, hakimsheriff , software-center worked for me on my natty install
<holstein> ScottL: are you up to date?
<ScottL> you might trying uninstalling it and then reinstalling it
<holstein> try upgrading and see if you break it
<hakimsheriff> ScottL, I got it to work, All I needed to do was change the theme
<holstein> ScottL: are you in the ubuntustudio theme?
<ScottL> holstein, i have been keeping up with the udpates, but i don't know if a new one is available
<ScottL> holstein, yes, i am using the ubuntu studio theme
<ScottL> too weird that changing theme would help it
<hakimsheriff> It couldn't find any "Styling Hints" for the Software Center
<hakimsheriff> at least thats what terminal said
<holstein> hakimsheriff: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<holstein> ScottL: actually, eons ago, i had issues like that with 10.04
<holstein> JAMin wouldnt launch
<holstein> ardour complained
<holstein> lots of GTK errors
<holstein> i dropped to a default ubuntu theme, and all was good
<holstein> i couldnt reproduce it though
<hakimsheriff> Well its downloading the divers but my internet is slow at the moment so it is going to take some time,
<holstein> it?
<holstein> what is?
<holstein> what drivers?
<holstein> thats an old link too
<holstein> its more of a guide really
<holstein> you'll just have to poke around
<holstein> first thing i would do is force the vesa driver
<holstein> that would tell me if its even the driver
<holstein> otherwise, you can waste a lot of time installing some driver that may or may not work
<hakimsheriff> What do you mean?
<hakimsheriff> O gosh my internet keeps on cutting
<hakimsheriff> So what were you saying?
<holstein> im saying, you dont know it the driver is the issue
<hakimsheriff> My internet is really messed up
<holstein> you could waste time installing a driver from a 2 year old forum post
<hakimsheriff> so what exactly should I do
<hakimsheriff> sorry if i am making you repeat
<holstein> hakimsheriff: no worries
<holstein> i would force the vesa driver
<hakimsheriff> And how do I do that?
<holstein> that, in theory, removes your current driver from the equation
<holstein> hakimsheriff: i would create a custom xorg.conf
<holstein> what i usually do is run a live cd
<holstein> knoppix
<holstein> grab the xorg.conf from it, and edit it slightly
<holstein> making the driver vesa
<holstein> put that in place in the ubuntu install
<holstein> see what its like
<holstein> you'll want to know how to safely edit those files
<holstein> otherwise... you can just search for a driver, but i dought you will find a better one than what is included in ubuntu
<hakimsheriff> I have no idea how to edit the lines
<holstein> OK... go with whats comfortable to you
<hakimsheriff> I has always worked for me, its just now,
<holstein> i mean, you're not going to know how to install that driver either
<holstein> maybe try some live CD's
<holstein> see if you can learn whats going on
<holstein> hakimsheriff: it has always worked for you in linux?
<holstein> when?
<holstein> ubuntu?
<hakimsheriff> always
<holstein> 10.04?
<holstein> thats what im using
<hakimsheriff> Ubuntu 10.04
<hakimsheriff> 10.10
<hakimsheriff> 11.04
<holstein> i personally consider 10.10 and 11.04 testing versions
<hakimsheriff> and Kubuntu 10.10
<holstein> and this is a great example
<holstein> 10.04 is the last LTS
<holstein> thats what im running where it matters
<holstein> thats an arguable veiw point though....
<holstein> also, if it used to work, you should be able to get it working
<holstein> maybe a backport
<holstein> id have to spend some time with te hardware
<holstein> but, if it were me, i would just run 10.04
<hakimsheriff> So a clean install?
<holstein> its up to you
<holstein> i mean, its just flash
<holstein> and, you just started messing with it
<holstein> could be a backport
<hakimsheriff> O flash is very important for me
<holstein> i would keep googling around
<holstein> maybe ask in #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> not that you are a beginner
<holstein> its just a nice community
<hakimsheriff> is there a place where i could download the default drivers
<holstein> hakimsheriff: thats the issue
<holstein> ubuntu *should* be including the recent ones
<hakimsheriff> btw... I am training to be in the Beginner Team
<holstein> and if it used to work, i would think its something where the functionality is bypassed
<hakimsheriff> Helping out with the support team
<holstein> so, i would think it would be more likely a backport module would do the job
<holstein> it would be challenging for the linux kernel to support all hardware all the time
<holstein> at some point, hardware is phased out
<holstein> but, its linux... you can always get it working
<holstein> especially if it used to work
<hakimsheriff> well it worked for 11.04 so it should work now
<holstein> hakimsheriff: this is 11.04, right?
<holstein> this is an 11.10 install?
<holstein> alpha?
<hakimsheriff> no this is 11.04
<holstein> so... it worked when then?
<hakimsheriff> When I installed it previously
<holstein> i though you said it worked in 10.04, and in 10.10? and not now in 11.04?
<holstein> ok.. so, it used to work in a previous 11.04 install then
<hakimsheriff> And then my computer messed up so I had to reinstall everything, that is WHy I nstalled Ubuntu STudio
<holstein> you could try reinstalling flash then
<holstein> also, try in another user account
<hakimsheriff> holstein, I tried another user account
<hakimsheriff> didnt work
<holstein> so, its flash then
<holstein> did you reinstall it?
<hakimsheriff> yes
<hakimsheriff> let me try again
<holstein> you seem to have turned the machine off mid upgrade too
<holstein> thats not good
<hakimsheriff> I think thats what might have happened
<hakimsheriff> :S
<holstein> yup
<holstein> thats what those errors indicate
<hakimsheriff> I could always do a clean install
<holstein> sure
<holstein> sometimes thats faster
<hakimsheriff> okay then
<holstein> but, you dont really learn what happened
<hakimsheriff> thats what i'm doing
<holstein> if it were me, i would play around a bit
<holstein> knowing that im going to reinstall anyways
<hakimsheriff> I dont have a lot of time on my hands
<hakimsheriff> I will do a clean Install
<holstein> then, you should run the LTS ;)
<hakimsheriff> If everything worked fine on Natty why would I go back?
<holstein> not that thats your issue
<holstein> but, if time is a concern.. you can go 2+years without issue
<holstein> but, do what you want... the software center is better
<holstein> hakimsheriff: you thought about 11.10?
<holstein> its pretty far along
<holstein> you could get a jump on it, and help with bugs :)
<hakimsheriff> Well I test live cd's ad virtual Machines
<hakimsheriff> I did that for testing 11.04
<hakimsheriff> Its not really time, its more of I dont know what to do if I just played around a bit with it
<holstein> sure, you dont have to
<holstein> there are bugs you just cant find live though...
<holstein> i did it once
<holstein> there was only once it didnt boot up to the desktop :)
<holstein> that was 10.04 early alpha
<hakimsheriff> I jus do that to the testing team, not as much for myself
<hakimsheriff> I am in the Testing team and QUality Assurance team
<holstein> interesting
<hakimsheriff> SO I'll do a clean install now
<hakimsheriff> See Ya!
<holstein> naptime... good luck hakimsheriff :)
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-10
<Electroale27> tod
<Arcademan> May I ask is unity installed on Ubuntu-Studio :)
<holstein> Arcademan: you have options
<holstein> hmmmm
<holstein> Arcademan: you can use ubuntustudio packages with unity
<holstein> !vanilla | Arcademan
<ubottu> Arcademan: To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> you can just install normal ubuntu with unity, and install the metapackages for the audio/video tasks
<holstein> *not* ubuntustudio-desktop for example
<holstein> that is gnome2 right now, and will be XFCE soon
<Arcademan> may I ask for a list of packages that get installed in Ubuntu Studio :)
<holstein> you could also install ubuntustudio and add unity to that
<holstein> Arcademan: depends on what metapackages you choose
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Audio
<holstein> this is actually not bad https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio
<Arcademan> Thanks :)
<Arcademan> Exactly what I was looking for :)
<holstein> this is a package list
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<Arcademan> :)
<Arcademan> I may do Ubuntu Unity with the packages Thanks :) great dist :)
<holstein> sure
<holstein> you also dont need any ubuntustudio packages if you prefer
<holstein> you can just install JACK, ardour, whatever else...
<Arcademan> Yeah some of the packages don;t work on every hardware config ;)
<holstein> hmm... not sure about that
<holstein> some hardware is not very well supported in linux
<Arcademan> like jack is not supported on my laptop lol yeah
<holstein> but, thats going to be true of all, ubuntustudio and ubuntu or whatever else
<Arcademan> Yip
<holstein> Arcademan: the internal card works?
<holstein> with alsa?
<holstein> anything alsa uses, JACK uses
<Arcademan> Umm no
<holstein> if the card works with ubuntu, it'll work with JACK
<Arcademan> Ah great :)
<Arcademan> It works ok in Ubuntu but not in Ubuntu Studio
<holstein> maybe you had differing versions
<holstein> ubuntu = ubuntustudio
<holstein> the hardware support is really quite similar depending on the kernel you are using
<Arcademan> Umm it was 10.04 = 10.04 :P
<holstein> should be the same kernels
<holstein> Arcademan: you might want to look and see what kernel installed in ubuntustudio then
<Arcademan> Yeah I plan to :)
<holstein> eitherway, you dont need to install ubuntustudio
<Arcademan> Right :)
<holstein> just add JACK to what you got
<Arcademan> ty mikeh789 :)
<Arcademan> hmm seems Ubuntu Studio kernel is one ver behind
<Arcademan> I should update lol
<holstein> right, its probably the last -rt kernel
<holstein> you can decide what to do about that... if its the -rt one, that the latest one
<Arcademan> k
<holstein> you can install linux-generic, and probably get the functionality from the hardware you seek
<Arcademan> Yeah I played around with a few other dist I think I can get it :P)
<Arcademan> Welll bbl ty ;)
<holstein> o/
<Arcademan> @set #ubuntustudo
<Arcademan> K added :)
<stephenthemartyr> hi had error that could not open synaptic because it could not copy users xauthority??
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: thats something you need to use as root
<holstein> not sure what the issue is... how were you opening synaptic? clicking on it?
<holstein> open a terminal and type
<holstein> sudo synaptic
<holstein> and report any errors
<stephenthemartyr> i ran out of memory because sbackup was making files like 14gig worth
<jussi> holstein: gksudo ;)
<holstein> jussi: good call :)
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: you mean hard drive space?
<stephenthemartyr> yes thats what i mean
<stephenthemartyr> so i autocleaned and autoremoved in apt-get freed a little space
<stephenthemartyr> been up all night.....again
<holstein> yeah, my smoke alarm just woke me up
<holstein> its malfunctioning
<stephenthemartyr> damn that sucks
<holstein> eh.. could have been worse.. could have been fully functional, reporting a fire :/
<stephenthemartyr> yes that would be worse
<HaNI_> excuse me, i have a problem... when i install ubuntu studio with vmware, i get this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14539054/random/PiX/US11.04.jpg
<HaNI_> and the question is: how do i start graphical interface? i'm total beginner in linux
<holstein> HaNI_: personally, you wont be able to take advantage of anything in VM
<holstein> i wouldnt bother
<HaNI_> i used backtrack5 and opensuse yesterday, and they worked just fine. so, studio wouldn't work in VM?
<holstein> sure, and im sure you can 'get it to work'
<holstein> im just saying, you wont be able to take advantage of any of the features really
<holstein> JACK wont run well
<holstein> any graphics or video editing you do would be *much* better on metal
<holstein> i mean, you will get it working
<holstein> im just saying, you will spend time on it, and the performance will be awful
<HaNI_> hm, can you recommend me something else? i'm windows user, and i would like to learn about linux... what distro?
<HaNI_> of course, it will run on VM
<holstein> sure, just plain ubuntu
<holstein> normal vanilla ubuntu
<HaNI_> thank you :)
<HaNI_> bye
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-11
<stephenthemartyr> > can anyone help me configure linuxsaqmpler with its dependencies?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: thats quite ambitious
<holstein> whats the issue?
<stephenthemartyr> holstein: hey its my favorite teacher
<stephenthemartyr> i was hoping stuzz and/or falk would be here cuz they had me download linuxsampler and some sopundfonts
<stephenthemartyr> but we didnt get into setting it up
<stephenthemartyr> what u mean ambitious?
<holstein> let me just say, im not using linux sampler
<holstein> i would like to though
<holstein> maybe you can teach me :)
<stephenthemartyr> haha
<stephenthemartyr> maybe we can teach each other
<holstein> whats the issue?
<holstein> you get an error about a dep?
<holstein> or you have a readme.txt you are looking at?
<stephenthemartyr> i was looking for good vst synths that actually work and hugh quality soundfonts but they told me to get LS
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: why not use the one in the repos?
<stephenthemartyr> which one
<stephenthemartyr> damn i downloaded all kinds of stuff
<stephenthemartyr> ha
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: the linuxsampler verison that is in the repos
<holstein> version*
<holstein> im not clear on why you are building it
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: maybe i am misunderstanding you
<holstein> when you say 'help be configure LS with its dependancies'
<stephenthemartyr> ok im not "building" it im trying to get it to work,their is a whole soundbank called sonatina or somin stuzz had me down load for this
<holstein> that makes me think you are building it, and cant get it to build
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: so, you have it installed then?
<stephenthemartyr> that was the best way i knew how to make it into a shoirt question that did not ramble
<stephenthemartyr> tes
<stephenthemartyr> fantasia:linuxsampler fronend
<holstein> i have been reading http://wootangent.net/2011/07/everything-you-always-wanted-to-know-about-linuxsampler/
<holstein> on and off
<holstein> i mean, i havent gotten LS working yet
<holstein> i havent really tried
<holstein> but, its not trivial
<holstein> and there are probably 3 people i know of that can/will help you
<holstein> that blogpost is from [lsd]
<holstein> if you read it, and have a question, he'll help
<holstein> i might be some help
<holstein> i know fantasia is a GUI frontend
<stephenthemartyr> dude this looks awesome!
<stephenthemartyr> ill figure it out
<stephenthemartyr> what do u think a "database directory is?
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: in reference to?
<holstein> a database is usually just that
<holstein> a base from which data is pulled, or to which its stored
<holstein> usually a directory or group of them
<stephenthemartyr> ok,im trying to load the instruments
<stephenthemartyr> i have a manual want the link?
<holstein> not yet ;)
<holstein> it'll be months til i take LS on
<holstein> i wont have the time til maybe next year i bet
<stephenthemartyr> ill figure it out anmd teach you
<stephenthemartyr> haha!
<holstein> please do
<holstein> im interested in it
<holstein> i dont do that much midi TBH
<stephenthemartyr> but is anyone on tonite uasally that might bne around if i get stuck?
<stephenthemartyr> me neither
<holstein> [lsd] is my go-to MIDI guy
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<stephenthemartyr> it asked for a file system directory which was the folder named sonanito and then it wants a database directory,any thoughts
<holstein> i would just poke around in the structure
<stephenthemartyr> where would he be?
<stephenthemartyr> ok
<holstein> stephenthemartyr: try other patches
<holstein> or gig files, or whatever
<holstein> try and use the one lsd is using in that tute
<stephenthemartyr> ok
#ubuntustudio 2011-08-12
<stephenthemartyr> anyone know why a file in LMMS would all the sudden be playing fast?
<stephenthemartyr> like much fastern with no sound even tho sound is working?
<stephenthemartyr> please?
<stephenthemartyr> holstein: you got any ideas?
<stephenthemartyr> good morning can anyone help me replace my ubuntu side of the partition with another distro?
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-07
<blaksniper_> gudday
<blaksniper_> need some help ctc to anyone
<holstein> ctc?
<blaksniper_> care to chat
<holstein> i can maybe help with your isssue, though i dont have time to chat
<holstein> feel free to ask
<blaksniper_> ok thank's.just a problem about this ubuntu studio my screen have this white horizontal lines every time i log on
<holstein> blaksniper_: i would try safe graphics mode from the live CD
<holstein> i would check for and apply all updates
<holstein> i would try the generic kernel.. i would try a proprietary graphics driver
<holstein> i would alsy confirm that its not hardware related... a bad ribbon cable on a laptop can do that
<holstein> also*
<blaksniper_> i did try a proprietary graphics driver but still no luck
<holstein> blaksniper_: generic kernel?
<blaksniper_> i've used ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10 before but i got no problem even i install prop.driver
<blaksniper_> yup i also tried generic kernel
<holstein> blaksniper_: cool.. feel free to insatll 11.04, 11.10, or 10.04
<holstein> otherwise, i would try booting into the generic kernel, and maybe put a custom xorg.conf in place forcing the vesa driver
<holstein> you can alsy ask in #xubuntu, might get more help with your specific hardware that way
<blaksniper_> im thinkin of that as of now.but i really like to use ubuntu studio coz im a lets say beginner in editing
<holstein> ubuntustudio is ubuntu, is xubuntu
<holstein> i would load up a live CD... try hitting shift... uset he F6 option at the bottom to add "nomodeset"
<blaksniper_> if im not mistaken my graphic card is the problem.ive read forums that ati card have a lot of problem
<holstein> if that works, then you can create a custom xorg.conf that forces the vesa driver
<holstein> blaksniper_: the vesa driver should be just fine
<blaksniper_> ok i'll try that one.im just new in ubuntu and suggestion will greatly appreciates
<blaksniper_> appreciated
<holstein> blaksniper_: if you are new, then using nomodeset from a live CD will give you an idea of how the vesa driver would work
<holstein> if its slow/dead in here, you can ask in #xubuntu or #ubuntu even
<holstein> blaksniper_: im not trying to kick you out... im just about to crash, and it can get quiet here... hang as long as you can, and someone might be along that can help :)
<blaksniper_> sorry but im just taking note of what you said
<blaksniper_> i'll try that later on coz i still have job to do.haha
<belgianguy> I'm trying to figure out how to detect certain audio events in a (assumed random) input stream
<belgianguy> So far, PureData (Pd) seems to be the tool I'll be most likely using, but I don't have much background in signal processing
<belgianguy> and most info I come by concerns the synthesis/generation of signals
<holstein> belgianguy: lemme refer you to #opensourcemusicians
<belgianguy> anyone here who can point me to more 'detecting patterns/events' material?
<holstein> there are a few PD folks there, if you can hang for a bit
<belgianguy> sure, I'll hang around :)
<belgianguy> I'm just a programmer btw, not a musician, but was toying with some ideas
<holstein> belgianguy: theres a guy there, [lsd], i usually bother him with all questions i have like that
<holstein> he uses ubuntu, and other there do as well, but not exclusively
<belgianguy> ah, that's good to know!
<jamesmutan> hey
<philbo> howdy
<jamesmutan> does ubuntu studio really work?
 * philbo is installing right now - bafflingly on the machine I'm talking to you on - benefits of a LiveCD installer I guess. ;o)
<jamesmutan> :P
<jamesmutan> so you haven't tried it yet?
<philbo> I'm about to test it with my Focusrite 18i6 interface - I'll keep you posted.
<jamesmutan> 0k
<philbo> well, when I say "about to" I mean, after it installs and I reboot, etc.
<philbo> I'm not confident. Focusrite have done some strange things to keep the cost down on that interface... like there's apparently a DSP chip inside to do hardware mixing of all the inputs but hardly any physical controls on the thin
<philbo> g
<len-dt> jamesmutan, "really work" means what?
<len-dt> It boots on both my machines and does audio work.
<jamesmutan> ease of use, productivity
<len-dt> That is pretty personal. Personally I like xfce a lot better than unity for audio work.
<philbo> jamesmutan: have you tried "regular" ubuntu?
<len-dt> productivity would depend on your workflow.
<jamesmutan> i've used mint for 2 years now
<jamesmutan> but i wanna see if I change to windows for better musical production software
<len-dt> I have not used mint. I came here from slackware.
<len-dt> In general, the SW available for audio use is the saem whatever distro you use.
<jamesmutan> yes
<philbo> from what I can tell, it looks as if the UbuntuStudio guys have really streamlined "regular" ubuntu, and picked some great creative software to be pre-installed from the  DVD
<len-dt> if there is a linux SW package you would like to use that you can't in mint that would be different
<jamesmutan> so there's really no difference :P
<len-dt> Tried to.
<len-dt> If what is preinstalled works in a more integrated way there is better stuff that way.
<philbo> I'm not entirely certain, but they may have picked optimised drivers and modules for audio/video hardware etc.
<len-dt> is mint debian based?
<philbo> It looks to be very well thought out and put together.
<len-dt> I am glad you liked it.
<jamesmutan> mint is debian based, yes
<len-dt> The available apps will be very much the same then.
<len-dt> ubuntu uses debian SW for the most part... just repackaged for lib depends.
<len-dt> We do ship with a low latency kernel as stock though.
<len-dt> Very good audio performance is available without rolling a kernel.
<jamesmutan> well, i'll just dual boot to keep mint, but i'd like to try new software on windows 7
<philbo> len-dt: are you a Ubuntu Studio designer?
<len-dt> helper maybe...
<len-dt> I did do some of the menus in 12.04
<philbo> yeah, i wasn't sure what to say... 'employee' didn't sound right. ;o)
<len-dt> More money would be helpful, but I am volunteer.
<jamesmutan> :o
<len-dt> The whole ubuntustudio team is volunteer as far as I know.
<philbo> I know what you mean about money - I do think it's wonderful that people can work together on stuff like this because they share a common interest.
<len-dt> To be honest, while I would like more money, I can't really say it would improve my life.
<philbo> you know, working on stuff for fun - but also making something that others can use and will find amazingly useful
<philbo> hold up - yonder installation is complete... I'll reboot and swing by here very shortly
 * philbo^ waves
<len-dt> Hello, hows the install then
<philbo^> well it booted... (good sign!)
<len-dt> I figured that much.
<philbo^> just gonna plug in my interface
 * philbo^ must away
<philbo^> but it was good talking to you guys
<len-dt> k
<tech1> is it necessary to install asio(audio) drivers on ubuntustudio? or are the native drivers already optimized
<len-dt> tech1, asio as far as I know is for windows not linux
<len-dt> It is possible to use asio inside wine, but not the best way to go.
<tech1> i see. thanks. ill just use ubuntustudio's native drivers then and look for upgrades if i ever think i need it
<len-dt> Jackd is already a very good audio setup and offers better routing and low latency
<tech1> ahh cool
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-08
<aaguilar> hello can somebody help me with alsa audio settings in ubuntustudio?
<aaguilar> help?
<aaguilar> i hear beep and noise but no sound from youtube and so
<aaguilar> i dont want to spend my holydays configuring this crap
<aaguilar> crazy stuff
<aaguilar> do i have to reboot? to know that would save maybe few days
<aaguilar> i think i have a solution in configuring firefox plugins
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-09
<hugoval02> je voudrai utiliser le noyau generic a la place du real time, comment faire ?
<hugoval02> personne ?
<hugoval02> ok --'
<hugoval02> in english maybe ?
<hugoval02> is there anyboby ?
<studio-user327> bonjour y a-t'il des français?
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<smartboyhw> ANYONE HERE?
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<holstein> smartboyhw: check out the topic, and if you have a question, feel free and ask :)
<Chamunks> http://paste.thezomg.com/4181/44527607/ Linthesia crashes on loading of a mid file.
<holstein> Chamunks: i would try it with a different midi file, and i would try as a different user.. i would try playing the midi file with another application
<holstein> looks to me like it could be as simple as the UI not finding the font it needs "cannot load PangoFont"
<holstein> i would also try stepping the version back to an earlier one if there is one
<holstein> i would also consider trying a newer version from http://sourceforge.net/projects/linthesia/
<Joao> hi, can help me?
<holstein> Joao: just ask, and if anyone is around, and can help, we will :)
<Joao> how to edit applicatons menu on ubuntu studio? this is possible in xubuntu
<holstein> Joao: its XFCE.. should be simlar... i do it manually, or i just use a dock, or kupfer
<holstein> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu is what i suggest
<holstein> if you get stuck, or cant find anyone, feel free to try #xubuntu
<len-dt> The menu editor Alacarte works easy
<Joao> ok, I'll try if I can not come back here
<holstein> i read there were issues with alacarte, but i never had issues
<Joao> thanks
<len-dt> It can be installed with synaptic or apt-get
<Chamunks> thanks holstein
<Joao> Hello, I could edit the menu using Alacarte, thanks for the suggestion len-dt
<len-dt> You are welcome, Alacarte is included in studio 12.10.
<Joao> ok, when they will launch the ubuntu studio 12.10?
<len-dt> 2012 october
<Joao> Ah, another question
<Joao> like changing the wallpaper of the login screen?
<Chamunks> If i were looking for a keyboard (piano) that would plug into a usb port and not be terrible and be around 50-100$
<Chamunks> what would I be looking for.
<holstein> Chamunks: i have an maudio keystation
<holstein> "just works"... not horrid
<Chamunks> got myself a nice M-Audio producer usb mic its great I love the thing for the price it rocks.
<Chamunks> looks like a nice enough  board doesnt have a bunch of frilly options I'll likely never understand/use
<Chamunks> ugh yikes needs own power i wonder how hard it would be to just splice some usb cords together and toss in a resistor or something and have the same voltage :P
<Chamunks> anyways thanks again for the reccomendation :)
<holstein> Chamunks: mine is USB powered
<Chamunks> http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=35_765_659&item_id=007602 this is the one thats mainly advertised
<Chamunks> this ones keys dont look as nice but is probbly a way better deal http://www.canadacomputers.com/product_info.php?cPath=35_765_659&item_id=009792
<Chamunks> especially for someone like me who's mainly looking to just mess around and maybe concidder learning it.
<holstein> havent played the 37 note one
<holstein> the other one is the one i have
<holstein> its USB powered
<Chamunks> I wont learn it if its not around.
<Chamunks> so you've got the 61?
<holstein> 49
<holstein> i dont need a piano replacement though
<holstein> and i wouldnt consider anything under 5 or 600 US to get anywhere near that
<holstein> that = replacing a piano
<Chamunks> http://www.canadacomputers.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=m-audio+&sid=82bgdp504u234ntlg64sh6hvk0&x=0&y=0 in that list theres a couple 49 keys
<Chamunks> I prefer new but I can look on craigs/kijiji
<holstein> i would get a used one if you see one
<Chamunks> well i wouldnt really need anything necessarily piano quality.
<Chamunks> but it would be nice to aim as good as i can whilst being a cheap not to serious person about it.
<Chamunks> I've got a piano thats slightly out of tune downstairs in my house but if its not by my computer I'm highly likely to not try it.
<holstein> non weighted, and semi weighted are not piano quality
<Chamunks> ah fair
<holstein> the roland V is the only thing that comes close to replacing a piano in my opinion
<holstein> i like the nord gear, but thats not for piano replacement
<holstein> you really cant replace a piano for most things
<holstein> depends on what you are doing and want to accomplish
<holstein> if you want a USB midi keyboard to dip a toe in the water with synths in linux.. the maudio is a good value
<holstein> everything else above that price point is, in my opinion, not worth the extra $$
<holstein> if you want a piano, i say, tune your piano
<Chamunks> heh seems intimidating
<holstein> tuning your piano? i assumed you would get a tuner
<Chamunks> yeh i wonder if theres an app like for guitars
<holstein> sure, and thats about 4% of it
<holstein> you need the hammer.. a nice one
<holstein> you need to know how to set the pins
<holstein> there are reasons why everyone tunes a guitar, and no one tunes a piano
<holstein> getting the pitch is not that big a deal.. keeping it there, and dealing with the tempered scale... thats the art of tuning a piano
<holstein> whatever your tuner will charge you is worth every penny
<holstein> usually you can get someone for $40 or so US
<holstein> when i get a new instrument, like where i am now with a piano, i will tune it a few times myself to get it up to pitch, or close to it
<holstein> then, i pay a pro to come in for a few hours... tune... calibrate
<Chamunks> :)
<Chamunks> i like the sound of this process.
<Chamunks> well in the mean time thanks for the advice I'll look into that fix for linthesia when im back in a few days im off for the weekend cheers :)
<holstein> Chamunks: anytime!
<len-dt> holstein, I actually prefer a semi-weighted KB. A piano replacement is not much good for doing strings/synth sounds.
<holstein> i would think if synth is your instrument, you might like it
<len-dt> I use an old DX7.
<holstein> nice... classic!
<len-dt> I like the feel better than most USB KB it is weighted enough to do percussive and light enough for organ/synth/string stuff. I am not a KB player.
<len-dt> I just like to add simple stuff.
<microcluster> hi
<microcluster> ?
<microcluster> is ubuntustudio the right way to make videoediting?
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-10
<UberMusik_> hi .. has anyone installed LinuxSampler for UbuntuStudio 12.04? I'd like to get some straight-forward instructions .. if possible ..  :-)
<holstein> UberMusik_: i would try in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i know some folks have used it in 12.04
<UberMusik_> holstein: thanks .. i might be on to something downloading from kxstudio ppa .. but i'm not sure what i'm doing .. i'll check in #opensourcemusicians ... cheers
<Snowie> Hi all. I'd really like to try this patch http://tracker.ardour.org/view.php?id=5039 but I have no idea where to start. Any advice?
<Snowie> Ok, so i need to use the patch command to apply the patch to caps source and recompile... i think. in ubuntu 12.04 with ubuntu studio, would the source be on my machine. If so, where?
<Snowie> FFS. so after all that, the patch instructions are right on the site. http://quitte.de/dsp/caps.html#Download Thanks for all your deaf ears guys ;)
<Snowie> But i still cant find where this is meant to be installed. Where does caps hide???
<tech1> im getting some static noise coming out from my headphones. when im not doing anything, it is very quiet, but when interacting with the gui it is louder, for example clicking things causes a short static noise... scrolling causes a long static noise.. and if a video is playing i can hear the same scrolling noise if i turn the sound down -also the static noise level is exactly the same if i turn the volume up or down,
<tech1>  so it is possiible to drown it out by turning up a video player's volume
<tech1> im using my h77 mobo's inbuilt soundcard. but i was told it was probably a software issue(by someone in hardware yesterday)... because i ran some speaker test thing in the terminal and the voice was clear... also i have no wireless mouse or keyboard which could be sending audio signals
<tech1> loading webpages seems to cause the same noise when scrolling... so the static noise is definetly caused by the computer processing things
<tech1> oh shit
<tech1> i just realised what it is
<tech1> its the usb exstension plugged in next to it
<Snowie> I have not got any response from this room for at least the last hour. For anyone interested... i got the patch installed and it worked
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<Luxi> hey :)
<Luxi> i need help
<Luxi> people?
<smartboyhw> Luxi: Don't quit.
<smartboyhw> I'm here to help.
 * smartboyhw waves at tech1 and MOSmarauder
<MOSMarauder> xD
<smartboyhw> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<juanc> Buenas tardes
<juanc> perdonen pero estoy teniendo problemas con compiz en ubuntu studio 12.04 con la configuración de los cuatro escritorio en el panel superior
<juanc> ¿Alguien me podría ayudar con esto por favor?
<juanc> ¿Alguien me ayuda por favor?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-11
<tech1> is it true ubuntustudio is no longer supported? someone just told me this
<tech1> well the website says Ubuntu Studio 12.04 LTS is a 3 year Long Term Support release and will be supported until April 2015.  so i guess he was wrong
<_raven> hi
<_raven> what is necessary to get a working jack studio
<cfhowlett> _raven: patience and willingness to take (small) risks with different configurations until you find the sweet spot.
<_raven> strange that i can try it again and agqain and get sick everytime
<_raven> with all possible configurations
<_raven> its fully random if it runs or if not and its once more random when it fails within a production and NOBODY knows why
<_raven> VEEEERY strange thing
<cfhowlett> _raven: IMHO jack is not ready for prime time - but the alternative is ...?
<_raven> cfhowlett the alternative is still windows with special drivers
<cfhowlett> _raven: ok...
<_raven> and THIS is a conclusion because i HATE windows and would like to produce only with linux but its NOT READY to work in a productive way
<cfhowlett> _raven: it's okay.  We've ALL been there ...
<_raven> why is it impossible to get it stabel
<cfhowlett> _raven: I'm not the one to ask.
<Joao> Hi, I have a suggestion for ubuntu studio, I can write it here?
<astraljava> Joao: Yes of course.
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<Joao> Why not include a version of the ardor with vst support?
<holstein> Joao: legal issues
<holstein> Joao: think of it this way.. why not VST support allow ubuntustudio to include it?
<smartboyhw> Yep.
<holstein> Joao: when it does, we can and potentially will
<holstein> Joao: the better place to ask this is with the commercial entities that control the licensing of those products
<Joao> I understand ...
<holstein> i personally dont use any windows vst's, nor do i care to, but i think its great that so many people work so hard to include support for these products for folks who want/need them
<astraljava> Mike to the rescue. It took me a little while to hunt down the reason. :
<astraljava> :)
<smartboyhw> :)
<holstein> \o/
<smartboyhw> Hey, guys, received my e-mail?
<holstein> falktx of the KXstudio project has really dont a lot in this area Joao
<Joao> I knew the work of falktx a while ago
<holstein> KXstudio includes support for as much of that stuff as possible AFAIK, and its built on ubuntu... and falk is just awesome at support and development
<holstein> if i were wanting VST support in ubuntu, thats where i would look
<Joao> In Brazil (my country), there is also a similar project. It's called Studio Linux BR
<holstein> it would have to be pretty awesome and special to beat what i have seen falk do.. but i have not checked it out
<astraljava> smartboyhw: Yes, but it's empty.
<smartboyhw> Hmm... Let me write that again, g-mail's RTF editor is broken, bulls**t.
<Joao> I am gradually dropping the programs from windows, I just need a virtual instrument from electric bass.
<astraljava> smartboyhw: Mind the language, and please keep the mails in plain text, if possible.
<Joao> Anyone know any?
<holstein> Joao: i would ask falk.. he comes here, or you can email him, or try #kxstudio .. also, #opensourcemusicians
<smartboyhw> Wait, astraljava, sorry for using such language, I'm angry...
<holstein> there are lots of bass patchesand samples
<holstein> im a bass player, so i dont use nor condone the use of such patches, but i know they are there, and work well
<holstein> bass is quite easy to emulate like that.. electric bass... i would look in something easy like yoshimi.. and then go to something like linux sampler, or a font player
<smartboyhw> Check your e-mails
<astraljava> smartboyhw: It's alright, just take a deep breath before typing when you feel like that. It'll help, and you won't type anything you might regret later on. :)
#ubuntustudio 2012-08-12
<sirriffsalot> I'm quickscanning jack to see why I'm getting surprisingly many xruns.. One of the "not good" results say that I have a kernel without real-time capabilities.. I have a lowlatency kernel:-S
<sirriffsalot> When playing songs with vlc, audacious or just regions in ardour, every now and then there is a stream of unbearable xruns.. None whatsoever when jack is not running.. Any ideas on that?
<smartboyhw> Hi!
<cfhowlett> smartboyhw: greetings
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett: Hi
<smartboyhw> It's me who should say greeting.
<smartboyhw> I'm a Ubuntu Studio team member, after all.
<cfhowlett> smartboyhw: either way ... hello.  And may I say US Team Member I am QUITE pleased with the new web site and recent resurgence of US activity.
<smartboyhw> OK, I'm new, actually
<smartboyhw> I'm for support and testing
<smartboyhw> So I need to always be here.
<cfhowlett> smartboyhw: hey, maybe you can help.  got a xubuntu user in main channel who needs to force a hardware reset of his wifi...
<smartboyhw> cfhowlett: I am not responsible for Xubuntu, only Ubuntu Studio. Sorry
<smartboyhw> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<cfhowlett> smartboyhw: fair enough.  thanks anywayz
 * smartboyhw waves at _MOSMarauder
<_MOSMarauder> xD
<_MOSMarauder> hi smartboyhw_away
<smartboyhw> HI!
<Joao> hello, I heard that the kernel liquorix works better than low-latency kernel. and saw that it is only for debian, but it is possible to install it on ubuntu. If I install the kernel liquorix will have a performance gain in ubuntu studio?
<smartboyhw> Joao: Hi
<smartboyhw> Joao: I don't think so
<Joao> why?
<smartboyhw> Well, seriously, we don't recommend so
<Unit193> Joao: There are some issues if you select another kernel than the main ones, but it does technically work as I do use it on a computer.
<smartboyhw> Unit193: Hi!
<Unit193> Check the disclaimer on thius page for example //help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Unit193> smartboyhw: Something I can help you with?
<smartboyhw> Unit193: NO thanks, I'm a member of the Ubuntu Studio Team!
 * smartboyhw waves at elst
<sirriffsalot> Hey, I'm having these frequent streams of xruns, and yesterday I think I've narrowed things down to needing a realtime kernel.. Any comments on that?
<holstein> sirriffsalot: you can also relax your JACK settings
<holstein> sirriffsalot: sometimes, you can get a kernel, and you can lower your latency and have better performance,and less xruns
<sirriffsalot> holstein, not really..  I need pretty low latency:)
<holstein> i have a peice of hardware that actually works *much* better with a generic kernel
<sirriffsalot> Getting other hardware is not an option for the month to be, so:)
<holstein> i can get 2ms latency, where, with the realtime one, it xruns, and crashes at all settings
<holstein> sirriffsalot: im not suggesting either
<sirriffsalot> On a laptop in mexico, so gonna have to try the realtime one
<holstein> sirriffsalot: what im saying is... a kernel is not going to magically make your machine "better"
<holstein> you try the realtime kernel.. its a quick and easy download.. and have realistic expectations
<sirriffsalot> Ok, wanna tell me where I download it from? Having some trouble getting it:)
<sirriffsalot> About to get the KXStudio PPA..
<holstein> sirriffsalot: yup.. thats what i would suggest.. its easy and quick
<holstein> the kernel PPA
<sirriffsalot> KXStudio?
<sirriffsalot> Or what ppa in particular?
<holstein> sirriffsalot: the kxstudio kernel PPA.. or any with the kernel you'd like to try
<sirriffsalot> holstein, can you recommend any relatime kernel?:):)
<holstein> sirriffsalot: i know, my first time, i didnt add the PPA, i just goet the .deb's out of the PPA, and installed
<sirriffsalot> How do you do that? Haha:)
<holstein> sirriffsalot: sure.. the realtime kernel we are discussing currently.. the one falk has packaged.. the one in the kxstudio kernel ppa we are talking about, that you can optionally not use is the one i suggest
<holstein> sirriffsalot: you go to the link, and download the .deb's
<sirriffsalot> I'm https://launchpad.net/~kxstudio-team/+archive/kernel at the moment
<sirriffsalot> I see no way of getting the .deb file
<holstein> sirriffsalot: you can right click on the one's you find and want from here
<holstein> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kxstudio-team/kernel/ubuntu/pool/main/l/
<holstein> from here http://ppa.launchpad.net/kxstudio-team/kernel/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta-realtime/
<holstein> for example...
<holstein> wget http://ppa.launchpad.net/kxstudio-team/kernel/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta-realtime/linux-realtime_3.2.0.23.25~precise1_i386.deb
<holstein> for a 32bit machine
<holstein> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kxstudio-team/kernel/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta-realtime/linux-headers-realtime_3.2.0.23.25~precise1_i386.deb
<holstein> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kxstudio-team/kernel/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta-realtime/linux-image-realtime_3.2.0.23.25~precise1_i386.deb
<sirriffsalot> You make it seem so easy..
<holstein> sirriffsalot: it should take a few minutes
<sirriffsalot> Why are you linking this many??:D
<holstein> sirriffsalot: you need all 3 AFAIK.. seems like you can have 2
<holstein> i try one, when it says "this depends on X".. i install X
<holstein> sirriffsalot: you'll need 2 of them IIRC
<holstein> sirriffsalot: download all 3 for the version you want/need... install them in one big sweep if you want like..
<sirriffsalot> Ah right, hang on
<holstein> sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file1.deb /path/to/file2.deb ...so on
<holstein> you can then search "linux" in any package manager and easily "undo" what you are doing.. though, you arent going to break anything... you dont remove the other kernel
<sirriffsalot> Can't I just open the deb files in synaptic?:S
<holstein> i have machines that the realtime kernel breaks wifi on
<holstein> i have machines that the realtime kernel wont work in a way i am comfortable compromising with the grahpics cards
<holstein> if it "just worked", we would use it, and ship with it... but the lowlatency is a good compromise
<holstein> sirriffsalot: you can literally install those howeer you are comfortable
<holstein> however*
<sirriffsalot> Synaptic it is then(A)
<holstein> if you add the ppa, you can just install the meta package.. the linux-realtime or whatever it is falk called it
<sirriffsalot> Yeah, I'll try the hard way first
<sirriffsalot> Uhm
<sirriffsalot> If I try to do it with the terminal
<holstein> just depends on what you want... all ways are "easy" or "hard" and you are capable of breaking your system
<sirriffsalot> As you showed me: "sudo dpkg -i /home/sirriffsalot/(one of the three packages) I get an error message for every one..
<holstein> sirriffsalot: feel free and share any helpful error messages.. i would "auto complete" the path with tab
<sirriffsalot> Basically whatever package I attempt installing results in terminal telling me it depends on the other two being configured/installed..
<holstein> sirriffsalot: all i can say is, it worked for me... pastebin it if you like... or click on them and make gdebi or whatever its called kick off and maybe help you more than the terminal output is
<sirriffsalot> Pastebinning
<sirriffsalot> http://pastebin.com/4397RKGw
<holstein> sirriffsalot: im suggesting that you do all of them at once
<holstein> sudo dpkg -i /file/one.deb /file/two.deb
<holstein> you can see how they depend on each other, and wont go by themselves
<holstein> sudo dpkg -i /file/one.deb /file/two.deb /file/three.deb
<sirriffsalot> Hmm ok
<sirriffsalot> This order did not work sudo dpkg -i /home/sirriffsalot/linux-image-realtime_3.2.0.23.25~precise1_i386.deb linux-headers-realtime_3.2.0.23.25~precise1_i386.deb linux-realtime_3.2.0.23.25~precise1_i386.deb
<holstein> sirriffsalot: its not the order.. its the command
<sirriffsalot> Oh:S
<holstein> you only have the path once
<sirriffsalot> Haha
<holstein> the path needs to be for each one
<sirriffsalot> Ok
<sirriffsalot> sudo dpkg -i /home/sirriffsalot/linux-image-realtime_3.2.0.23.25~precise1_i386.deb /home/sirriffsalot/linux-headers-realtime_3.2.0.23.25~precise1_i386.deb /home/sirriffsalot/linux-realtime_3.2.0.23.25~precise1_i386.deb
<sirriffsalot> Still error message
<sirriffsalot> Ah nvm, haha
<sirriffsalot> The files are in /home/sirriffsalot already, no need for that path
<holstein> sirriffsalot: depends...i typically just tab complete
<sirriffsalot> I do too, apparently I'm an expert in getting the order wrong
<holstein> ive been doing that since something that should have taken me about 4 mintues took me a half hour because i had similar errors to troubleshoot
<holstein> i used to drag them over from nautilus and let them get "completed" automatically... im no hacker, i just need to get things done and move on
<holstein> like is suggest for you.. this kernel is *not* magic
<sirriffsalot> Well let's see:)
<sirriffsalot> I've done it in every possible order, still get error messages of the same nature:(
<holstein> i wouldnt waste a long time chasing rainbows... i fought and fought and wasted time, now i can get 2ms latency
<holstein> but, i usually dont
<holstein> sirriffsalot: add the ppa
<sirriffsalot> Aww
<sirriffsalot> Hehe, ah well
<holstein> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kxstudio-team/kernel
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> sudo apt-get install linux-realtime
<holstein> reboot, tap shift.. select the kernel.. test.. debate.. decide.. enjoy
<sirriffsalot> Yeah, doing that
<sirriffsalot> But I need more than just linux-realtime no?
<holstein> sirriffsalot: thats the meta-package.. it'll pull in what it needs.. so, yes and no
<sirriffsalot> Ok, sec
<sirriffsalot> Wtf, linux-realtime, according to synaptic, is already installed, but not the headers hand image
<sirriffsalot> Haha
<holstein> sirriffsalot: you probably installed something earlier trying to get it without the PPA
<sirriffsalot> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<sirriffsalot> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<sirriffsalot> Great..
<holstein> sirriffsalot: yup.. you really shouldnt do anything like this without knowing about pacakge management.. you can really break things, like i said
<sirriffsalot> From synaptic, is it not easier to go for linux-realtime-pae?
<sirriffsalot> Hehe
<holstein> sirriffsalot: open a terminal... close *everyting* else
<holstein> run..
<holstein> sudo apt-get update
<holstein> report errors
<sirriffsalot> Ok:)
<sirriffsalot> I really appreciate your time
<sirriffsalot> Including vlc and xchat?:P
<holstein> sirriffsalot: no worries.. im here for a bit more
<sirriffsalot> http://pastebin.com/J6CHf8WQ
<holstein> sirriffsalot: sudo apt-get install linux-realtime
<holstein> report errors again
<sirriffsalot> Ah, that error message earlier was when messing around in synaptic^^
<sirriffsalot> On a slow wireless network, this is taking a minute or two
<sirriffsalot> Well, I'l getting the restart suggestion here.. I suppose it worked :-S Shall I hold shift to enter the grub menu to select the realtime kernel or?
<holstein> tap shift... boot the kernel you choose
<sirriffsalot> Fingers crossed:)
<sirriffsalot> Cheers! Rebooting
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-05
<memolition> hi
<halfthing> i installed ubuntu studio and have found that most of it talks to me in english but one or two applications (such as qjackctl and clementine) appear in german. how can i set this to english for all applications?
<user42> How can I use two headphones in ubuntu studio? Im using jack and ardour and have two separate headphones hooked to the PC a set of turtle beach usb headphones and some standard 3.5 mm headphones. I want to monitor my friend in real time as he records ...
<user42> the usb headphones show up under jack output selection as hw:2 Turtle Beach PX21 Headset and one shows up as hw:0 HDA Nvidia
<user42> I want the vocalist to hear the effects I'm applying in real time and want myself to be able to hear as well
<user42>  I NEED SOME HELP **  how can I use two headphones at the same time? I want to record a friend in Ardour using jack and to be able to both hear the sound at the same time using two separate headphones...
<Sakrecoer> hi!
<Sakrecoer> is there a reason as to why there is no SVN in ubuntustudio?
<Sakrecoer> is there any known conflict with the software installed by default?
<Sakrecoer> i'm just asking because i'm a noob ...
<Sakrecoer> nah well... i took the risk :) lets what happens :D
<studio-user400> hi
<studio-user400> rebbot
<studio-user400> reboot
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-06
<diegoaper> hola a todos
<diegoaper> acá brindan soporte para ubuntu studio?
<absorto> hello! ubuntustudio used to distribute a sweet tape delay app: tapiir
<absorto> I cannot get it to compile now, this is it: http://www.resorama.com/maarten/tapiir/
<absorto> The problem seems to be something about linking fltk, but I don't know enough to solve this problem. help!
<studio-user795> H all!
<studio-user795> One question: How I must to do for format smartphone sdcard? :)
<studio-user795> internal ed external, I dont see the menu :(
<caodepalha> hi everyone!
<caodepalha> I'm using patchage to make connections with jack. anyone knows of a better software?
<caodepalha> I'm using patchage to make connections with jack. anyone knows of a better software?
<OvenWerks> caodepalha: I just use qjackctl. It and pachage are about the only two I know. Check kxstudio as they may have another.
<OvenWerks> there are also some commandline kinds of things if that is your bent
<OvenWerks> caodepalha: http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/KXStudio:Applications has Catarina, Catia and Claudia that you may find helpful
<caodepalha> thanks
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-07
<ivi_> hi?
<cub> hi!
<ivi_> im new in ubuntu studio
<ivi_> I have a little question
<smartboyhw> ivi_, hello
<cub> We all were at some point.
<ivi_> I used VST's on windows
<smartboyhw> VST?
<cub> audio plugins
<ivi_> I can use it in linux?
<ivi_> yes
<cub> Yes, but it requires some fiddling.
<cub> what DAW are you using?
<ivi_> I have too a Midi controller, a keyboard, and I use it with FL Studio in my desktop PC
<ivi_> on linux, ardour
<ivi_> on windows Reaper
<ivi_> or Ableton, because my amp includes a license of ableton live 8
<cub> you could keep running Reaper through Wine, some do. But Ardour is really nice.
<ivi_> on my laptop
<ivi_> I hate windows
<ivi_> I like learn things about linux
<cub> http://manual.ardour.org/working-with-plugins/windows-vst-support/
<cub> "It requires a special build of Ardour that is fundamentally very different from normal builds."
<ivi_> it will support plugins likes amplitube?
<cub> "The dependence on Wine makes it almost impossible for the Ardour project to support this feature. " so it not really recommended.
<ivi_> mmm
<cub> Are there certain VST you want to use? Have you looked around in Ardour to see what's available through LADSPA and/or LV2?
<ivi_> I will use guitar amp simulator
<cub> you might find similar plugins there.
<cub> You could take a look at Guitarix
<ivi_> I dont understand JACK xDD
<ivi_> mmm
<cub> Ah. :) It's quite fundamental to get audio working properly for recording.
<ivi_> mmm
<ivi_> in linux, I can play without latency?
<cub> yes
<cub> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<ivi_> on windows I use ASIO4All
<cub> which sound card do you have?
<ivi_> the card of my laptop
<ivi_> xD
<ivi_> but
<cub> ok
<ivi_> I have a Behringer guitar link
<ivi_> http://www.musicstore.de/es_ES/ESP/Ordenadores/Ordenadores/Behringer-UCG-102-GUITAR-LINK-USB-Audio-Interface/art-PCM0006493-000
<cub> The Help wiki have some good documentation that will get you up and running on JACK
<ivi_> the ardour wiki, the ubuntustudio wiki or the jack wiki?
<cub> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio :)
<cub> which also contains the pro audio intro link I just posted
<ivi_> ah ok
<ivi_> thanks!:D
<cub> It will require some reading and testing but once you get it you'll be happy.
<cub> Also check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457334 which is about the Behringer guitar link
<ivi_> is not verry difficult
<ivi_> I will use Guitar Pro too
<ivi_> but
<ivi_> the version I ude (5.2)
<ivi_> is only for windows
<ivi_> I use wine, true?
<cub> yes
<ivi_> on wine
<cub> or find a similar native linux application
<ivi_> tuxguitar
<ivi_> but
<ivi_> i don't like the sounds
<ivi_> Can I change it?
<ivi_> the DirectX sounds midi aren't bad
<cub> Oh, I have no experience with that
<ivi_> hi again
<ivi_> sorry for disconnect
<ivi_> the last question
<ivi_> alternatives to FlStudio?
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-08
<prompt32> hi, does anyone knows if there is a way to run macchanger on my wlan0 interface, before wlan0 is up ?
<Bacon_> Hello
<Bacon_> Is anyone around? I have a question on installing Ubuntu Studio
<cub> Can anyone verify that putting a jpg or png file in ~/.face will change the picture in the login screen for the user, or the switch user dialog. I can't get it to work in my 13.04 but theoretically it should work ...
<Unit193> Yep.
<Unit193> cub: You can try out the application, `mugshot`, but it's not in the official repos yet.
<cub> Unit193, Yep as in "it works" or "yep it won't work"?
<Unit193> Yep, works for me™
<cub> hmm
<Unit193> Image size?  .face: JPEG image data, JFIF standard 1.01
<cub> I've tried both jpg/png in 64x64, 96x96 and 96x72
<cub> as per: http://askubuntu.com/questions/47186/is-there-a-way-to-change-user-picture-in-xubuntu-and-actually-display-it-on-log
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-10
<Newguy> hello all
<Newguy> It has been years since I used IRC.
<Newguy> Is it possible to have someone help me with my Ubuntu Studio instilation ?
<Unit193> Might be easier to ask the question, and this is the Studio support channel, yep.
<Newguy> I have 1 Hard Drive in my Laptop, a 500gb. I installed windows 7 on it. I created a partition of 90gig, I installed windows on that.
<Newguy> I created another partition of 40 gig, thats were I want to install my Ubunto Studio
<Newguy> I now have about +-368gb in the finale partition.
<Newguy> I loaded ubuntu studio in my USB, im in the installer. There is no option to install alongside windows 7. I selected the more option, this allows for more control over the HDD and it's partition.
<Newguy> How do I install Ubuntu Studio on the previously mentioned 40gb partition?
<Unit193> The "more option" didn't show the different partitions?  How new is the computer, is it UEFI based?
<Newguy> It is showing partitions, the laptop is about 3-4 years old.
<Newguy> I am a little new at this kind of thing, only recently moving into the field of Linux etc.
<Unit193> OK, well it should have detected your already installed systems and offered to install alongside of them, but you can still do it the advanced method if you'd like.
<Unit193> !partitioning
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Newguy> all drives are loaded as ntfs and I turned the partition into physical drives. The problem I had before went as such: Installed Zorin Os, installed alongside windows 7. I then went into windows and the noticed the 368gb partition was not showing. I downloaded an app, running it from USB in windows. I deleted, created then formated the 368gb partition. After that, I restarted. Then problems began, Grub issues, I couldnt boot into
<Newguy> Put the windows USB in the drive attempted to repair for booting purposes... no windows found.
<Newguy> Checking the link now...
#ubuntustudio 2013-08-11
<studio-user155> русские есть?
<Onslaught> hey im new to ubuntu studio, and im getting a error at the initial part of installation, imj getting a exit error code 10, can anyone give me some insight to what this is about?
<smartboyhw> Onslaught, hmm, this never was mentioned before
<smartboyhw> imj?
<Onslaught> latest stable, i think 12.04 if memory serves me correctly
<Onslaught> via usb.
<Onslaught> im*
<smartboyhw> Onslaught, latest stable is 13.04...
<smartboyhw> Hmm, what's the error traceback?
<smartboyhw> uh
<infite> can any one help me very new. cant open software center :(
<coyote> .
<peeeps> Hi everyone
<peeeps> Got a question. Is there any keboard key/command that allows me to switch the worplace on unbuntu studio?
<peeeps> just found it
<peeeps> ctrl-alt/left-right cursor
<HisaoNakai> peeeps: Eh
<HisaoNakai> Ctrl+Alt arrow keys?
<peeeps> ctrl-alt/left-right cursoryes
<peeeps> yes
<HisaoNakai> :)
<HisaoNakai> I think you can also modify the key
<HisaoNakai> Not sure of it though.
<peeeps> i guess so
<HisaoNakai> ^^
<peeeps> i have another question about ubuntustudio. newbie question i guess. how do i save setting for when i want to start a recording in ardour? by this in mean... do i always have to make connections in jack everytime i want to record someting? Id like to have mi midi  synths and guitar ready to go
<peeeps> i'd like to have and the cables connections settings saved in patchage for example
<HisaoNakai> peeeps:
<HisaoNakai> aj-snapshot.
<HisaoNakai> Also claudia. Also non-sessionn-manager.
<HisaoNakai> And Ardour does some patching by itself too IIRC.
<HisaoNakai> *session
<prompt32> how can change my MAC of wlan0 ? macchanger inside initscripts (and outside ) fails ...
<prompt32> ???
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-04
<tti> hola
<studio-user446> ciao
<neva> Is here anyone who could help me with xrun problem. I have two m-audio delta cards on 14.04
<ktespu> help
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-05
<Monona> I get the following error when running qjackctl: http://pastebin.com/VfkCzTuG
<Monona> Any help greatly appreciated!  I've been browsing the forum about the D-Bus error and getting nowhere...
<Ademan> zequence: hey thanks for the response!
<Ademan> I get join/part messages so I think I missed your response the other day because it was pushed all the way off my screen
<Ademan> but I appreciate it, cheers!
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-06
<ernst_> hello all
<hyperbrain> My system is taking too long on startup since upgrade to 14.04 any advice:
<hyperbrain> my machine is intel corei5 6gb ddr3 600gb hard drive
<hyperbrain> it should be faster
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-07
<kidx> hello
<kidx> I am looking for help
<kidx> I dont know how to broadcast to my server my Icecast server I rent for so much cash.
<holstein> lol
<holstein> kidx: i used to use BUTT.. what are you using?
<holstein> kidx: i think butt is a handy/easy tool for troubleshooting at least
<kidx> well i bought radioboss
<kidx> but runs not so well on linux
<kidx> i see Internet DJ Consle
<holstein> ok.. hav eyou tried BUTT? if not, consider trying it
<kidx> but reuires alot of bs to do
<holstein> kidx: not really
<kidx> yea on windiows fine
<holstein> kidx: what is "on windows fine" ?
<kidx> but linux its not picking up my mic right
<holstein> kidx: ?
<kidx> I sound like a chip monk casue its mono
<kidx> radioboss
<kidx> radioboss
<holstein> kidx: radioboss is not supported here
<kidx> well i know that much but what is
<holstein> kidx: you are assuming the cause is due to mono
<kidx> i have a mono mic
<kidx> so yeah
<kidx> of course
<holstein> kidx: ok
<holstein> kidx: keep in mind a few handy things
<kidx> audio technica 2500
<holstein> kidx: your audio device creator hasnt promised you can use the device in linux
<kidx> true
<kidx> so ill go back to windows then
<kidx> thanks for the help
<holstein> kidx: usb devices *should* be class compliant, so, its likely you are just having issues configuring
<kidx> thought i couldexcape it
<holstein> kidx: i say, if you literally just want to get going in a hurry, go back to "windows".. if you have time to work with supporting the hardware, we can help
<kidx> time what u mean
<kidx> i have all the time
<kidx> time is nothing
<holstein> kidx: a team of experts work to make sure all of your hardware works in windows.. you basically take that on yourself when you want to use linux.. or any unsupported OS like that
<kidx> yea but ifyo dont support it or linux dont then why bother
<kidx> unless you can help get it supported
<kidx> or souning proper
<kidx> if not ill go back to windows
<kidx> not a big deal i just dont wanna waste so much time here for nothing
<holstein> kidx: again, if you want to do this fast, go back
<kidx> how long will it take
<kidx> casue i pay for my server
<holstein> kidx: i have no way of extimating how long it will take you
<holstein> kidx: how long have you used windows?
<kidx> take me for what
<holstein> kidx: how long from when you started using windows til you starting streaming?
<kidx> since late 90's
<kidx> streaming
<kidx> like radio
<kidx> 2010
<holstein> kidx: i have *no* way to extimate how long it will take you to learn to use windows
<kidx> i know windows
<kidx> i am not dumb
<kidx> i came here for help with linux
<kidx> this is ubuntu studio correct
<holstein> kidx: i am not sahying you are dumb.. i am saying, you spent 10+ years using windows
<kidx> i alos used linux off and on
<kidx> not pro
<kidx> but i can get arond
<holstein> kidx: you may not be able to just fire up *any* other operating system and just hit the ground running
<kidx> true
<holstein> there are differences.. and configurations.. and hardware support, that is not guranteed
<kidx> but i do need a radio broadcasting expert
<kidx> some one that knows what they are doing
<kidx> so0 i can learn
<holstein> kidx: sure.. you can use #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> thats where i went when i started
<holstein> otherwise, try BUTT, and other tools.. seperate your issues
<holstein> you say, you have issues with streaming to icecast *and* a mic support issue with a USB device.. so.. seperate those..
<kidx> whats that
<holstein> kidx: what is what?
<holstein> kidx: seperation?
<kidx> the open soucrce musicans
<kidx> maybe they can help ill go there
<kidx> just thought coming here would have more knowledgeable people
<holstein> kidx: you asked 2 quesitons, friend.. just pull them apart is all
<holstein> kidx: dont troubleshoot using linux with new USB device and icecast all in one go
<kidx> i am not
<kidx> i am trying to figure our why i sound like a chip monk
<holstein> kidx: you are not what?
<kidx> so mono
<kidx> read what i said
<kidx> you dont have to question my replys lol
<holstein> kidx: i would try running pavucontrol and see what is routing where
<holstein> kidx: i might need to follow up with questions.. but, thats ok.. good luck to you.. im going to bed
<holstein> kidx: you can try the main #ubuntu channel or an also channel.. or some audio technica support for your audio device.. since its not related to ubuntustuduio specifically.. cheers!
<kidx> i am
<cfhowlett> #opensourcemusicians might also be good
<kidx> i am running pavu
<holstein> kidx: you are what?
<kidx> I am running pvau
<kidx> pulse audio
<kidx> comes standard in ubuntu Studio i think
<holstein> kidx: what are you routing through?
<holstein> kidx: are you getting the hollow sound from the recording of the device? or just the streaming? or just in your headphones on some other audio device?
<kidx> i sound like i am on helium
<holstein> kidx: sure
<kidx> kinda hard to explin
<holstein> kidx: when? and under what circumstances? what other audio devices? how are you monitoring? how have you tested?
<holstein> kidx: you'll be the only one who can explain.. and you'll need to.. try recording the audio to audacity and see if the recorded sound is "on helium".. try routing to a different source.. how are you monitoring?
<kidx> just my onboard audio and web cam mic and ATR2500
<kidx> audio wont play
<kidx> just keeps play 2 secs and stops
<holstein> kidx: what sounds like helium then?
<kidx> i m using pulse
<holstein> kidx: so, you sound like helium for 2 seconds?
<kidx> no
<kidx> my audio only plays back for 2 secs
<kidx> well in audacity
<holstein> kidx: thats on the stream? becuase thats what id like to seperate.. *not* icecast *and* the streaming
<kidx> no
<kidx> this is sound from mic to audacity no stream
<holstein> kidx: so, you record the audio, and its helium for 2 seconds and then no audio? in audacity?
<kidx> i have nit broadcasted yet
<kidx> not
<holstein> kidx: you are *not* using jack, correct?
<kidx> no
<kidx> am i suspose to
<kidx> casue i know nothign about jack
<holstein> kidx: you are supposed to what?
<holstein> kidx: are you using jack?
<kidx> no
<kidx> I am not using jack
<holstein> kidx: ok.. you dont need it for audacity
<kidx> i know nothign about it
<kidx> jack is chineese language to me
<kidx> i know jack about jack
<holstein> kidx: ok.. you dont need to know anything about it..
<kidx> wish there was a course ion ubuntu studio\
<kidx> a course that teaches you
<cfhowlett> kidx, teaches you ... what?
<holstein> kidx: all hardware is different..
<kidx> like the insides and out to live streamung and audio/video prodution
<cfhowlett> kidx, too much to ask.  there are thousands of apps and packages.
<holstein> kidx: it depends on what  software you want to use, and what hardware you have.. and many other things
<kidx> I know little on linux when it comes to radio broadcasting
<holstein> kidx: what AT mic do you have? the ATR2500 ?
<kidx> yes
<holstein> kidx: the "helium" sound has *nothing* to do with broadcasting.. thats simple system config and audio
<kidx> yea its cause linux dont support my mic
<kidx> lol
<holstein> kidx: are you able to playback audio through the mic's headhpones?
<kidx> no
<kidx> i cant
<kidx> wont play
<cfhowlett> kidx, choose a medium: audio, video, photo, graphics, publishing.  Choose a project.  Work from the basics.  "Podcasting with Audacity" is from the developers and will give you a pretty good foundation for that medium
<holstein> kidx: linux is open.. if audio technica wants to support it, as they do other operating systems, they are welecome and encouraged
<holstein> kidx: please open a terminal, and run..
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kidx> paste event not found
<kidx> weird
<holstein> kidx: whats the output of aplay -l?
<kidx> http://pastebin.com/HbUBfe77
<holstein> i know, i would try jack on it..
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<holstein> wouldnt hurt.. you can always fire up a live CD and play around if you are afraid you will break something..
<holstein> kidx: anyways.. before you play around with jack, are you able to play audio with *any* audio device? the internal card?
<kidx> yea
<kidx> was able to in browser
<kidx> but then browser stop playing and now freezes
<kidx> kinda weird I just install this os
<holstein> kidx: pull up a known good audio file in something like vlc .. not flash in browser.. try and isolate these things.. dont use a web browser when testing the audio since you dont have to
<kidx> hmm
<kidx> ok
<cfhowlett> proaudio still references 12.04.  14.04 update in the works???
<holstein> i would get the known good simple audio file playing in vlc or whatever audio player.. then route it in pavucontrol to the mic and see if you can make it work
<holstein> cfhowlett: are you volunteering :)
<cfhowlett> holstein, too many demands on my time to do much, but I can do some things incrementally.
<holstein> cfhowlett: yeah, i was just giving you are hard time.. i havent been able to make much time either
<cfhowlett> holstein, looks like only the main US page shows current release ...
<kidx> yea
<holstein> i think thats correct, though
<holstein> or, preferred, or whatever
<kidx> the pavu is not looking right
<kidx> i dont see built in
<kidx> arghhh
<holstein> kidx: cool.. just let us know any details
<kidx> built in audio is not there
<kidx> lol
<holstein> kidx: you can tak screenshots or whatever
<kidx> i have to upload them
<kidx> hold on
<holstein> kidx: one thing i suggest is to just simply look for and apply updates and reboot
<kidx> already done so
<holstein> kidx: alsa software updates and kernel updates can "fix" many things
<kidx> done that
<kidx> also they can break as well
<holstein> kidx: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kidx> 50/50
<holstein> kidx: you *have* breakage, that we are trying to address..
<kidx> i also tried to installed airtime
<holstein> anyways, if you want to use linux and be online, you update
<kidx> but no go it is bugged even they say so
<holstein> kidx: you may want to just use the live CD then, and see if anything you have done has broken your system
<holstein> kidx: im assuming a fresh install when im working with you
<kidx> yea
<kidx> i am thinking same thing
<holstein> kidx: you dont need to think anything. you can literally tell me if its a fresh install, or not
<holstein> or, if you have tried to install things like "airtime" or whatever
<kidx> yea airtime
<kidx> i tried to install it
<kidx> but it gave me an error
<holstein> kidx: sure.. so, you *dont* have a fresh install
<kidx> no
<kidx> i hust installed not long ago
<holstein> kidx: so, try the live CD, test your audio.. if it works as expected, then, you broke your audio
<kidx> my mic records but no sound yet it shows sounds?
<kidx> wow
<holstein> kidx: but, you are having issues monitoring.. i dont think you can assume its not recording
<kidx> recording s fine
<kidx> its playback
<kidx> could be alsa
<staxxx> hello everyone. I need some help here I may have uninstalled something my desktop is a bit messed up. no icons etc and the windows look a bit strange. no x button to close windows. any help please
<cfhowlett> staxxx, you did something to your desktop environment (xfce4).  the only fix I know of is a bit radical.  kill all the configuration files, logout/login.  that will set everything back to the defaults
<staxxx> i think it has something to do with metacity. i cant do metacity --replace on the cli somehow
<staxxx> if i kill all the configutarion files the desktop will revert to the states as if it was freshly installed?
<cfhowlett> staxxx, exactly.  but test first.  logout / login to the Guest account.  if that account looks normal, the problem/fix is limited to YOUR account, not a global OS issue.  the fix I suggested would cure it.
<staxxx> but that would erase my desktop as i know it? my desktop is customized, panels etc
<staxxx> I'd had to do it all over again?
<cfhowlett> staxxx, "reset to defaults" means exactly that.  you'd have to re-configure
<staxxx> how do i reset to defaults? and is there any other way?
<cfhowlett> staxxx, delete /home/.config/xfce4           I know of no other way to restore the default arrangement
<staxxx> i just logged into a guest account and the problem is the same as the user account
<staxxx> any hints?
<cfhowlett> staxxx, you changed something at the global OS then.  Ask #xfce
<staxxx> hystory
<staxxx> still no results before reinstalling
<neva> Hi there everyone! can someone help me with xrun problem I have?
<holstein> neva: just ask, and we'll see
<holstein> unfortunately, so much of that can be tied to driver support
<holstein> for "Fixing" xruns, i would try relaxing the jack settings.. but, if you need sub 10ms latency, you need it.. and you'll likely just need to troubleshoot and see if you can get it
<holstein> it really depends on what you are doing.. personally, if i cant get under or around 10ms, then, i  cant do "realtime" on that machine or audio hardware.. i just dont use that hardware for realtime audio effect processing or software synths
<neva> I have two m-audio delta 1010lt cards synced with spdif. I have launched jackd like was explained on remastersys forums "how to run 2 m-audio..." everything works like should but when I try to record with mixbus or ardour I get lots of xruns
<holstein> i would try removing variables
<holstein> is it becuase you are linking 2 cards? do you need low latency? is it just mixbus? ardour2? ardour 3?
<neva> with one card I had no xruns
<neva> my goal is to get Live play/recording to work
<neva> I use mudita24 digital mix for monitoring  and it works fine
<neva> I tried with ardour 3 and mixbus 2.5 with same results
<holstein> neva: then, i would use one card for that
<holstein> AFAIK, its pretty common to take a hit in performance for that funcitonality
<neva> but I tried to record only on track and I get millions of xruns
<holstein> neva: with both cards? and with only one, no xrun issue?
<holstein> neva: can you relax the settings with 2 cards and get no or less xruns?
<holstein> neva: you should try and seperate your goals.. your goal is to link 2 devices, *and* do live play
<neva> with one card I just started qjacktl and found frames/period setting that worked
<holstein> neva: you may not be able to do both at the same time
<holstein> you dont need 2 cards for "live" effect processing or software synths.. so, you may have to do one at a time
<neva> I dont need to that many instruments through the mixbus and to be heard on the PA
<neva> my main problem now is that I cant even get one track to record without xruns
<holstein> neva: you can with only one deivce, correct?
<holstein> neva: if so, relax your settings with the 2 devices
<holstein> neva: linking devices together can effect performance
<neva> my drums needs 8 tracks to record and only two for monitoring
<neva> how I do relax settings ? what parameters should be adjusted
<holstein> neva: the jack settings
<neva> I have to start jackd on command line
<holstein> frames per period and periods per buffer
<holstein> neva: then, you are responsible for configuing the settings
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-08
<yorwos> hi, im trying to run kwin , looks like everything needed is installed but when i do "kwin --replace" i get lots of errors , using amd proprietary ubuntu studio 13.10 64bit
<cfhowlett> !13.10 | yorwos,
<ubottu> yorwos,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<cfhowlett> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<yorwos> how can i backup my desktop preferences and shortcuts for a fresh install ? should i just backup the whole /home and drop it over and replace or ?
<cfhowlett> yorwos, personally, I've moved /home to a dedicated partition.  On installation, don't format, but set it as /home. done
<cfhowlett> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<yorwos> aha thanx im on it ;)
<saruman> hello
<Guest25687> I installed ubuntu server, but it comes out ubuntu studio
<Guest25687> I-m new
<cfhowlett> Guest25687, do you have the ISO you downloaded?
<Guest25687> 14.04
<Guest25687> im looking for it
<Guest25687> ubuntu server 14.04 lts
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | Guest25687
<ubottu> Guest25687: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cfhowlett> verify that ISO
<Guest25687> ok
<Guest25687> what do i do after verifying the iso}
<cfhowlett> Guest25687, one step at a time ...
<Guest25687> i dont have the .iso file
<Guest25687> i have the usb bootable
<cfhowlett> Guest25687, I'm betting that you installed ubuntustudio not ubuntu server.  boot the USB bootable and check
<Guest25687> ok, I-ll restart to check on that
<Guest25687> thanks!
<pedrucho> hi have i got voice?
<pedrucho> whats the linux music application similar to guitar pro?
<feel> hey yall im having a problem with ardour3 when I start it up I get this terminal looking window called "ardour log" that says [ERROR]: JACK: Cannot use real-time scheduling (RR/5)(1:option not permitted) & [ERROR]: JACK: JackCliant::AquireSelfRealTime error any tips
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-09
<holstein> pedrucho: what are you trying to do? i dont have guitar pro.. are you trying to add effects?
<nthn> anyone have problems when stopping jack with qjackcontrol and it not totally killing jackd on ubuntu studio 14.04?
<kourosh> hi
<kourosh> i have one question about qtractor
<kourosh> can any body help me?
<kourosh> ??
<cfhowlett> !ask | Akourosh,
<ubottu> Akourosh,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> kourosh, if no answer here, ask #opensourcemusicians
<kourosh> ok
<kourosh> when i open Qtractor it say:
<kourosh> Cannot lock down 107335194 byte memory area (Cannot allocate memory)
<kourosh> Cannot use real-time scheduling (RR/5)(1: Operation not permitted)
<kourosh> JackClient::AcquireSelfRealTime error
<kourosh> and i import a midi file! bout i have not any sound?
<kourosh> i want to have sound on qtractor.
<cfhowlett> kourosh, pretty specific error.  if this ONLY happens with qtractor, you should ask that guy specifically for support:   http://www.rncbc.org/drupal/
<kourosh> ok thanks
<nthn> I took a bold move moving to 14.04 so quick
<nthn> I am just going to stick with it, I know it has its bugs
<nthn> but it feels fresh
<nthn> 12.04 was so solid
<cfhowlett> nthn, 14.04.1   is current release ...
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will get you thhere
<nthn> thats what I am on
<nthn> jackd does not hang up properly
<nthn> I have to kill -9 its pid
<jyx> Channel set
<nthn> well been playing around with hydrogen again
<nthn> was getting stuck on using my esx1sd sampler with own samples put in
<nthn> I forgot to the extent hydrogen lets you warp drums
<nthn> been having some ideas to use it as a sampler again for custom samples
<cfhowlett> nthn, sounds like #opensourcemusicians        for this discussion
<nthn> thank you cfhowlett
<nthn> this is mainly for help I imagine
<cfhowlett> nthn, "this" meaning #ubuntustudio?  fairly looose rules on multimedia production ... #opensourcemusicians is a bit more focused   IMHO
<nthn> cool I am glad you informed
<cfhowlett> nthn, happy2help
<nthn> yea I meant ubuntustudio
<yorwos> hi all , i just upgraded ub.studio 13.10 to 14.04 through the upgrade progress , not clean fresh install , i dont see anything broken atm , is there something i should look to ?
<cfhowlett> yorwos, personally, I'd install the xubuntu-restricted-extras and vlc player.  other than that - you're ready to rock!
<yorwos> thanx cfl ;)
<cfhowlett> yorwos, happy2help
#ubuntustudio 2014-08-10
<dequebra> hi
<dequebra> anybody in home?
<hp_> delago 500@google.com
<ubuntu-studio> hello how can i use flash player with jack ?
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-03
<juanjo> 25072507
<juanjo> 25072507
<cfhowlett> juanjo, this really isn't the place for your phone number ....
<fathom> Hello, I am running ubuntustudio 15.04, I have issues running some programs, like Audacity http://pastebin.com/GAhKQmMA
<studio-user206> HOLA
<studio-user206> soy nuevo en esto
<studio-user206> espero poder aprender mas de ubuntu y de linix
<studio-user206> linux
<netnomad> Hey ho.
<netnomad> really loving ubuntu studio so far.  :)
<netnomad> Just the typical linux/flash eyerolling
<fathom> Hello, I am running ubuntustudio 15.04, I have issues running some programs, like Audacity http://pastebin.com/GAhKQmMA
<fathom> Perhaps 15.04 is too unstable to run some programs?
<fathom> Perhaps I should get version 14
<zequence> fathom: It really depends. There's no garantee the applications you use work better on 14.04
<zequence> The paste was removed on that link
<zequence> What kind of problem are you having?
<fathom> zequence, let me repost
<fathom> zequence, http://pastebin.com/mXkkc4mh
<fathom> Audacity is sort of a basic needed program to do some basic stuff I need on occassion
<zequence> Does it always do that?
<fathom> zequence, yes
<zequence> It says somewhere the device is not available
<fathom> Hence why I though a reinstall with 14.04 might work
<zequence> I'm thinking you may be using the device for something
<fathom> Like...?
<zequence> Try booting fresh, do nothing else but start audacity
<fathom> Ahh, like there is a conflict with the program
<zequence> Since I don't know what you do to produce that result, it is hard for me to say
<zequence> If you are using jack, you can only use Audacity if you set it to use the jack driver
<fathom> zequence, How do I enter that parameter?
<zequence> It's in the system settings
<fathom> System settings and then...?
<zequence> Let me see..
<zequence> Audacity -> Edit -> Preferences -> Devices
<zequence> There's no need to set it to use jack, unless you ARE using jack
<zequence> You know about the jack audio server?
<zequence> Probably you will not see Jack as an alternative if jack is not running
<zequence> Anyway, that is one possibility
<zequence> Got to go. If you want to read more about the audio system, see this:
<zequence> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<fathom> zequence, Audacity does not launch so I cannot change settings
<fathom> It sort of greys out
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-04
<fathom> Switching distros may be the best fix
<leop> don't have install plugins
<leop> I can not install plugins for ubuntu studio
<leop> help please
<cfhowlett> leop, "plugins"???
<cfhowlett> !details | leop
<ubottu> leop: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<leop> the command (sudo apt-get upgrade) not donwload nothing
<cfhowlett> leop, what version are you running?
<leop> 14.04
<cfhowlett> leop, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should bring you to 14.04.2
<leop> Imposible obtener http://ec.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 200.236.31.4 80]
<cfhowlett> leop, do this:  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999             copy and paste the url here
<danish> Hi
<leop> nothing
<leop> :(
<cfhowlett> leop, run that command.  it will return a url.  paste the url here.
<leop> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<leop> # newer versions of the distribution.
<leop> deb http://ec.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal main restricted
<leop> deb-src http://ec.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal main restricted
<leop> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<leop> ## distribution.
<leop> deb http://ec.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-updates main restricted
<leop> deb-src http://ec.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-updates main restricted
<leop> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<leop> ## team. Also, please note that software in universe WILL NOT receive any
<cfhowlett> leop STOP
<leop> ## review or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<leop> deb http://ec.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal universe
<leop> deb-src http://ec.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal universe
<leop> deb http://ec.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-updates universe
<leop> deb-src http://ec.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-updates universe
<leop> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<leop> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<leop> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<leop> ## multiverse WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu
<leop> ## security team.
<leop> deb http://ec.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal multiverse
<leop> deb-src http://ec.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal multiverse
<leop> deb http://ec.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-updates multiverse
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<leop> deb-src http://ec.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-updates multiverse
<leop> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<leop> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<leop> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<leop> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<leop> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<leop> deb http://ec.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<leop> deb-src http://ec.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<cfhowlett> !paste | leop
<ubottu> leop: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<leop> ok
<leop> i don't
<cfhowlett> your software sources are wrong.  quantal is WAY paste end of life.  what does lsb_release -a report???
<leop> thank you ..
<zequence> fathom: I'm going to double check if I can get Audacity to work.
<zequence> fathom: Is your system a fresh installation. Did Audacity never work for you on that installation?
<zequence> I'm getting the 15.04 ISO now for another reason as well. Someone claims it is uninstallable.
<zequence> Well, the live ISO has no problems at least.
<zequence> Let's see what happens when I install it
<fathom> zequence, When you see this, yes, my install of uubuntustudio is fress and audacity never worked
<fathom> fresh
<holstein> fathom: audacity works here.. let me search for your pastes above..
<holstein> yeah.. i just double checked, with updates applied.. in 15.04, and audacity starts right up.. what are your conditions for it not working?
<holstein> i dont try to use audacity with jack, though..
<fathom> holstein, I launch it and it does not work
<fathom> With or without jack
<holstein> fathom: cool.. wonder what is different about your setup, than mine..
<holstein> fathom: can you try, as another user? even as the guest user.. try just simply launching the applicaion
<fathom> Well...my 'puter is newish...so that may be one of the issues.
<holstein> shouldnt be
<holstein> audacity doesnt require any 3d, or other features
<fathom> It happens that sometimes the os gets buggy
<fathom> I have had that experience with ubuntu where I just switch distros. However, there are some driver issues that other os' have not caught up with yet
<fathom> Ubuntu is thebest at drivers
<holstein> fathom: sure. its just that, its not buggy here..
<holstein> some hardware certainly dosnt support linux well, thats for sure, but, that shouldnt be tyhe case for you
<holstein> the linux kernel is the linux kernel, and most distros have access to, and use the same drivers..
<fathom> holstein, Not so, Ubuntu goes above and for drivers
<fathom> I am not a buntu fan boy
<holstein> oh, im not either.. its just that, they are only repackages. not created by ubuntu
<holstein> repackaged*
<holstein> there are no drivers that are made, for example, for nvidia, only for ubuntu.. specifically
<holstein> they are for the linux kernel, and can be used anywhere..
<fathom> I know of no other distro that checks your hard ware and tells you drivers available
<fathom> Normally you have to sweat it out yourself
<holstein> fathom: anyways, i dont think thats why your audacity isnt  starting, since, its not requiring 3d.. can you start audacity as the guest user?
<fathom> Like Slackware
<fathom> no
<fathom> Audacity just greys out
<holstein> fathom: that tool, that ubuntu uses, can be used on other distros, if one wanted.. its just a GUI to selct the drivers we are talking about
<holstein> select*
<holstein> fathom: so, audacity starts now? and something "Greys out" ?
<fathom> Audacity does not fully launch
<fathom> You just have a grey box where audacity should be
<holstein> fathom: ok.. and it looks the same as any user?
<fathom> I pasted the program launch from command line and attendent errors
<fathom> yep
<holstein> fathom: was it this paste? that has been removed? http://pastebin.com/GAhKQmMA
<fathom> holstein, http://pastebin.com/KNgp0vuK
<holstein> fathom: did you add a ppa? for a development version?
<fathom> no, just regular
<holstein> fathom: a regular what? ppa?
<holstein> if you have a ppa version, that can be the issue..
<fathom> The only one I got is sudo apt-get install
<fathom> I see no reason why i would need a ppa version
<fathom> I just needed stable audacity to apply some basic effects to
<holstein> fathom: i dont either. im just checking that you are using the same version i am, which works
<holstein> http://pastebin.com/MRMLUR1u is the paste of my output, for you to compare
<holstein> i have 2.0.6.. what do you have?
<fathom> holstein, I don't know, it greys out
<holstein> you can look in a package manager
<fathom> 2.0.6.2
<holstein> i have 2.0.6-2 is that what you have?
<holstein> did you configure it to use jack? are you using jack?
<holstein> fathom: would you please, at least temporarily, reset the user config? and try running it again.. should be  "~/.audacity-data".. you can just rename, or move/delete it
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-06
<corvex> HOla, alguien habla español?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<stefanie_> what firewall program do you guyz use?
<cfhowlett> !firewall | stefanie_
<ubottu> stefanie_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<stefanie_> I heared about iptables, but is it easy to make them
<cfhowlett> stefanie_, why not just enable the firewall and be done with it?
<stefanie_> and that's all to do?
<cfhowlett> stefanie_, set it to active and you have firewall.  That was the goal?
<stefanie_> yep
<stefanie_> so...with the ufw command
<cfhowlett> stefanie_, open your terminal: ufw enable
<stefanie_>  Oh all right, I will
<cfhowlett> stefanie_, to learn more: man ufw        and read
<stefanie_> oké thnx,
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-07
<baja> hi creative users
<baja> im havign a problem with space. I want to free up boot space so that i can install updates
<zequence> baja: YOu need to uninstall some kernels
<zequence> There seems to be a problem where kernels aren't being automatically uninstalled, once there's more than two of them.
<zequence> (happens to linux-lowlatency, not linux-generic)
<cfhowlett> zequence, I thought auto uninstall was completely disabled.
<zequence> cfhowlett: Oh. I don't actually know how that works tbh. Haven't taken a look.
<zequence> I just heard generic kernels are being uninstalled, but not lowlatency ones
<Unit193> zequence: You're talking about the use of  apt-get autoremove  not kernels actually getting uninstalled automatically.
<Unit193> /etc/kernel/postinst.d/apt-auto-removal specificzlly.
<zequence> That does sound like uninstalling to me :)
<Unit193> That is to say, the system doesn't do it as part of usual upgrades, you have to run the command.
<zequence> Apparently in Japan they call guys who have a comb over "bar code men".
<ObrienDave> lol
<zequence> I'm getting the source for trusty to have a look.
<zequence> There is a postinst script for the kernel, which among other things tries to run "/etc/kernel/postinst.d/$version". I'm guessing there are still some details that have not been universal, but are adapted to the generic name.
<zequence> If I don't forget, I will try and see what happens on one of my Ubuntu installs to confirm the behaviour. If -lowlatency does not autoremove, but -generic does, then I will try to get a fix done.
<zequence> Or, the script checks for that dir. Anyway, it does something there, and I don't know exactly what.
<rustego> Hi
<holstein> o/
<rustego> Looking for information
<cfhowlett> !details | rustego
<ubottu> rustego: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<holstein> cool... let a volunteer know if you need help finding something
<rustego> Ok. In the distro 12.04 There were towo apps for dj
<holstein> 12.04 is EOL, but, you could still find information about what is in the repos from 12.04.. the main 12.04 repos are still up
<holstein> things can come and go from the repos as projects come and go.. but, if you can find the name of the project, a volunteer may assist with what you are looking for
<cfhowlett> holstein, eh?  EOL?
<holstein> or, you can look in a currently supported version of ubuntustudio/ubuntu, and see what is available
<holstein> cfhowlett: AFAIK, no flavors supported 12.04 5 years..
<rustego> One of these apps was Mixxx. The other one ?
<holstein> !info mixxx
<ubottu> mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11.0~dfsg-4build1 (vivid), package size 2684 kB, installed size 7673 kB
<holstein> rustego: mixxx is still in the repo.. so, you can use that in any of the currently supported ubuntu versions/flavors
<holstein> !info idjc
<ubottu> idjc (source: idjc): graphical shoutcast/icecast client. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.14-1build2 (vivid), package size 1349 kB, installed size 4107 kB
<rustego> I'd like to know the other one
<holstein> rustego: sure, friend.. you can look at a package search, either online, or, in a 12.04 live iso.. or elaborate about what you seek
<holstein> idjc is quite popular..
<rustego> Ok friend. Thanks for help
<cfhowlett> confirmed: 12.04 xubuntu (thus ubuntustudio) is EOL ... upgrade!
<asus-kk> rwww.win2.cn/g9
<Talonzz> Hello All
<Talonzz> could use a little help
<fabzor3> Hi
<fabzor3> I am making a 5.1 speaker system today
<fabzor3> and I have a bunch of music
<fabzor3> thats stereo
<fabzor3> I noticed stereo tends to come out front left and front right for obvious reasons
<fabzor3> is there some way In ubuntu similar to soundflower or asio4all that I can rerout my audio to come out of multiple outputs from a single source?
<fabzor3> im happy to use pulse or jack or something
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-08
<OvenWerks> fabzor3: you are already using pulse I would imagine.
<OvenWerks> fabzor3: run pavucontrol from somewhere (systray audio drop down or command line will work)
<OvenWerks> The rightmost tab is called configuration. You should see your 6 port (5.1) card there.
<OvenWerks> fabzor3: click on the profile dropdown and select 5.1 as your profile and see if that works
 * OvenWerks has never tried as he doesn't have the hardware.
<fabzor3> I will do
<fabzor3> I haven't got it hooked up just yet but yeah thanks ill try and just use the pulse controls
<fabzor3> I have an old carm amp and a monoblock
<fabzor3> and some power supplies
<fabzor3> so now im off to buy some speaker boxes ;)
<OvenWerks> o/
<Guest66644> Ubuntu Studio Black here, my own hybrid pentesting media deepnet OS :)
<holstein> Guest66644: its black? as in, a black screen?
<Guest66644> Na, as in pentest suite
<Guest66644> Musician?
<holstein> you probably want a security channel, or, one of the offtopic channels.. #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest66644> Well, just putting this Ubuntu in order, trying its IRC yup
<holstein> its irc?
<Guest66644> Nice job but lacks allot of upgrades
<Guest66644> Xchat, xcuse me
<holstein> Guest66644: upgrades dont come with ubuntu.. its not a rolling release
<holstein> all ubuntu, and flavors.. you just get, basically, patches.. not upgrades
<Guest66644> Right, allready added Muon and Debian then loaded up
<Guest66644> I set it up last week and added RC3 and it locked up ??
<holstein> what locked up?
<Guest66644> Where is their Ubuntu studio team  UK?
<holstein> Guest66644: their? who?
<Guest66644> The entire system locked up. Never got a resolve, error code etc. Have to watch what you add.
<holstein> Guest66644: you added "debian" to ubuntu?
<holstein> i dont know what that means..
<Guest66644> I just re-installed
<Guest66644> Ok
<holstein> !uk
<ubottu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<Guest66644> Looks like a low volume channel. Popular version though
<Guest66644> Ok
<Guest66644> Ok, I am on #ubuntu-uk
<holstein> its not specific to ubuntustudio.. there is no localized ubuntustudio community
<Guest89095> resetting the default settings
<Guest89095> That would be on the Panel
<cfhowlett> is there a question here?
<Guest89095> How do you reset panel to default?
<cfhowlett> Guest89095, only way I've found to work is to remove the .config files, logout, login
<Guest89095> Ok, thanks, will try it
<cfhowlett> @ /home/username/.config/xfce4
<cfhowlett> @ /home/username/.config/xfce4/panel
#ubuntustudio 2015-08-09
<maribel> hola
<maribel> hay alguien
<Unit193> !es | maribel
<ubottu> maribel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<maribel> ok gracias
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-08
<Tooncenator> howdy all....made the mistake of pressing "upgrade" and it uninstalled Ardour! what the heck? I reinstalled it fine I think...
<Tooncenator> But how can i see a list of everything that was considered "unneeded" and removed so I can make sure nothing else needs resinstallation?
<Tooncenator> think i might just save user files and do a clean wipe...probably easier that figuring this mess out.
<Tooncenator> *than
<dmal> добрый день
<dmal> кто нибудь может мне сказать про radiotray и проблему с ним
<Unit193> !ru | dmal
<ubottu> dmal: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bhoffman330> quck question: does this support persistence in live?
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-09
<asd87s> hi there, short question: how much space should I allow Ubuntu Studio in a VM for a test install? (at least)
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-12
<danwe> hallo there? any issues with new LTS and MuseScore 2 - Im having difficultues with midi. Many thanks
<sakrecoer> hi danwe i'm not very familiar with Musescore tbh.. and i cannot recall any special issue with midi..
<sakrecoer> can you describe the difficulties a little further?
<danwe> sakrecoer: Thanks, the midi configuration through jackctl is not working
<sakrecoer> danwe: you mean, musescore isn't showing up in qjackctl ?
<danwe> it does show up - but midi doesnt work
<sakrecoer> is midi working in qjackctl with other apps?
<danwe> before the new LTS - i could work with midi keyboard with no problem
<sakrecoer> danwe: could there be a setting you have forgotten to do in the new install?
<sakrecoer> danwe: if qjackctl isn't working with other midi apps, your issue is somewhere in jack...
<sakrecoer> that is why i ask that question..
<danwe> I see
<danwe> it doesnt work - also with Yoshimi or JAckKeyboard
<sakrecoer> hmm... that is odd...
<sakrecoer> it shows in non of the tabs...?
<sakrecoer> danwe: not in ALSA and not in midi?
<sakrecoer> danwe: i have to leave for a moment.. i'll be back in half an hour...
<sakrecoer> sorry about that... you can also try to ask in #opensourcemusicians
<sakrecoer> stay cool, you will find a sollution at some point ;)
<sakrecoer> danwe: is your 16.04 a fresh install or upgraded from 14.04?
<danwe> it is an upgrade
<danwe> but
<danwe> i mangaed the peoiblrm
<danwe> the only thing now is that on the musescore startup jack is having few errors
<sakrecoer> ok good :)
<sakrecoer> i was about to suggest you try 'a2j_control ehw start'
<sakrecoer> ^ danwe
<sakrecoer> but you probably don't need to if it works now...
<danwe> it was in the alsa configuration of jackctl
<danwe> the new version is apprently a little bit different
<sakrecoer> danwe: yes, it is a bit different. anyways \o/ gald you managed to find a sollution! :)
<sakrecoer> *glad even :)
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-13
<plexdave> 16.04 is a rock.  I just wanted to drop a thank you.  Between it and the kxstudio tools, I'm one seriously relaxed podcast engineer.
<Sea> Good morning, folks  :)
<Guest75453> I'm having an odd issue.  I have an i7-4790k and also an old watercooled 560Ti.  In Windows I can see all 3 of my monitors, 1 into the video card, 2 into the onboard video that the processor supports.  All I get on the integrated gfx screens is an underscore at the upper left, but I cannot select those screens
<Guest75453> Does anyone have a possible solution?  I've been checking in forums to no avail
<Guest75453> ...and when I boot up or shutdown, I get the Ubuntu Studio logo on all 3 screens
<coghee> hello. Has anyone had any experience in installing flash?
<zequence> coghee: Installing onto a usb stick? Yes, it works. But, make sure to install GRUB onto that device as well
<zequence> If you are using a USB installer, you need two USBs. The other one is where you install the OS
<coghee> no, i just mean adobe flash player.  i can get it to work for chrome in ubuntu studio, but not chromium
<zequence> coghee: YOu need to install flash then
<zequence> coghee: You can get it, and a bunch of other non-free media stuff with the package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<zequence> In a termina: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<coghee> okay thanks
<studio-user074> is there a way to apt-get mono (silverlight) i keep having problems under Ubuntu
<studio-user074> Oh and Hi Everyone!
<studio-user074> its just FOREX stuff, not netflix or anything
<studio-user074> ok any suggestions for a Technical Forex Channel?
<studio-user074> Any Country
<studio-user074> I did a search and it came up Criminal. I would like to avoid that.
#ubuntustudio 2016-08-14
<Gilson> Hello! Wonderful UbuntuStudio.
<autumna> hi Gilson
#ubuntustudio 2017-08-07
<gem_cat> has anyone succeded with slip studio paint in ustudio
<gem_cat> clip
<gem_cat> seens to work in other dist
<gem_cat> seems
#ubuntustudio 2017-08-08
<studio-user306> hello
<studio-user581> hi there, just installed ubuntu studio 17.04 and I can't change the desktop background.  The desktop settings dialog just has a blank background.  Any suggestions?
<studio-user534> hi there, i'm a new user for ubuntu studio version, i want to know to use a PPA of Kali distribution under ubuntu studio
<studio-user534> and how i can use for
<studio-user581> anyone else have the same issue?
<studio-user581> also - /usr/@DATADIRNAME@/locale/ is present in the distro release.  It needs to be removed and placed in the correct location see - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-system-tools/+bug/1617468
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1617468 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu Zesty) "Package contains files in /usr/@DATADIRNAME@/locale" [Medium,Triaged]
<studio-user965> hello there
<studio-user965> need some help. please
<studio-user965> i installed ubuntu studio on laptop and everything went fine
<studio-user965> then installed on other laptop, and another desktop and wifi wont work
<studio-user965> can anyone help me please... I'm such a newby
#ubuntustudio 2017-08-09
<studio-user807> hey I am new to linux and I would like to use ubuntustudios but unfortunatly I have no idea to install it!
#ubuntustudio 2017-08-11
<studio-user500> Hello all ! i'm installing ubuntu.
<studio-user119> join
<studio-user119> help
<johnfeerx> Hola acabo de instalar ubuntu studio, el primer reinicio me fue bien, pero ahora no arranca la pantalla parpadea con letras blancas
<krytarik> !es | johnfeerx
<ubottu> johnfeerx: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<aloo_shu> If you have no clue what to do/then use UbuntuStudio
<aloo_shu> the poet in me
<aloo_shu> shoobidoo would rhyme, too
<aloo_shu> anybody here has seen Paul Davis appearance at LAC 2017
#ubuntustudio 2017-08-12
<studio-user533> any boyd here
<studio-user533> hello anybody here
<johnfeerx> spanish
<krytarik> johnfeerx: "/join #ubuntu-es"
<johnfeerx> oks, thanks
#ubuntustudio 2017-08-13
<studio-user295> hola
<studio-user295> hello?
<neoangel> hi
<neoangel> somebody here?
#ubuntustudio 2018-08-06
<infinitux> anybody know of anything like this for linux? http://www.virsyn.de/en/E_Products/E_CANTOR/e_cantor.html
<eylul> infinitux: lmms with soundfonts could solve the problem, there is sonatina symphonic orchestra does come with some chorus options. there might be something more specific out there or vsts that do it. (also carla and qsynth can also play soundfonts) not sure if this helps or not. :)
<craigbass76> If someone sends me a laptop with stock Ubuntu 18.04 installed, how do I get to UbuntuStudio. XFCE is missing, but what else? I won't be allowed to just wipe it and start fresh I don't think.
#ubuntustudio 2018-08-08
<oerheks> anyone got focusrite 616 running?
<oerheks> c/6i6
#ubuntustudio 2018-08-12
<poqamatt> hello ;-)
<craigbass76> Is there some weird trick to getting a touchpad tap to equal a mouse click?
<craigbass76> I haven't found the option anywhere yet
#ubuntustudio 2019-08-11
<dehydratedwatr> anyone lend a noob a hand on a few small things?
#ubuntustudio 2020-08-05
<Guest_90> Hi All
#ubuntustudio 2020-08-07
<drcce2001[m]> .
<drcce2001[m]> I am just composing a post in a thread in an electric guitar forum devoted to DAWs and music tech. I want to encourage people to explore Ubuntu Studio and am looking for a YouTube video that would be a good intro for musicians who are not necessarily clued up about let FOSS. Anyone recommend one?
<Eickmeyer> drcce2001[m]: That's a good question for #freenode_#opensourcemusicians:matrix.org. There's a guitarist in there that could probably give you a few pointers by the name of holstein.
<oerheks> good friend Daniel?
<oerheks> oh, the other one, Mike :-)
